# Glamorous Greater China | 锦绣中华 | 錦繡中華



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

beautiful scenery


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*North Face of the Mount Everest (Tibet) - 西藏定日县 珠峰北坡*
Tingri County, Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











Everest Region by YoWangdu, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Haizi (5,020 M) & the Twin Sister's Lakes (Sichuan Province)) - 四川理塘 海子山姐妹湖(眼镜湖)*
Litang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SE China











Haizi Shan by Chen Minyu, on Flickr









the whiter part is snow by Chen Minyu, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Crater Lakes at the Arxan Mountains (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙 阿尔山火山口湖群 *
Arxan City, Hinggan League, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, NE China


Arxan Mountains (or A'er-shan) are a series of volcanoes at the *Greater Khingan Range (大兴安岭)* 











阿尔山 地池 by Great Han, on Flickr









阿尔山 地池 by Great Han, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hemu Village at Chinese Part of the Altai Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆 阿尔泰山 禾木村*
Burqin County, Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











FV4A3430 by zw22wz, on Flickr









FV4A3330 by zw22wz, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cherry Blossom Trees among Tea Plantations at Nanjian County (Yunnan Province) - 云南 南涧 樱花谷*
Nanjian County, Dali Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China










南涧冬樱花 by ring Ho, on Flickr









南涧冬樱花 by ring Ho, on Flickr









南涧冬樱花 by ring Ho, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fuding's Taishan Islands at the East China Sea (Fujian Province) - 福建福鼎 台山列岛*
Fuding, Ningde City, Fujian Province, SE China











Taishan Island by _Viewtiful, on Flickr









West Taishan Island by _Viewtiful, on Flickr









P7300148 by _Viewtiful, on Flickr









Umbrella Rock @ Taishan Island by _Viewtiful, on Flickr


































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang National Park (Sichuan Province) - 四川 四姑娘山 国家公园*
Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


By *猫之瑪姫* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/maggie_siukei/38775848112/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/maggie_siukei/26664719049/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/maggie_siukei/38385228236/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/maggie_siukei/37554093965/sizes/l

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shei-Pa National Park (Taiwan) - 臺灣 雪霸國家公園*
Hsinchu County, Miaoli County and Taichung City, Central Taiwan











穆特勒布山 by 慧元 黃, on Flickr









大霸尖山 by 慧元 黃, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanhu Mountain at Taroko National Park (Taiwan) - 臺灣 太魯閣國家公園 南湖大山*
Heping District, Taichung, East Taiwan 











帝王之山 南湖大山 by 慧元 黃, on Flickr









南湖圈谷 by 慧元 黃, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kenting National Park (Taiwan) - 臺灣 墾丁國家公園*
Pingtung County, South Taiwan



By *KinghaChou* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/overkillhaha/36969731302/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/overkillhaha/37140995795/sizes/l





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old City Quarter of Wuxi (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏无锡 老城厢*
Wuxi City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China











DJI_0046 by Haoyuan (Kevin) Xia, on Flickr


































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Water Town of Wuzhen (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江 水乡古镇 乌镇*
Tongxiang City, Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










LM1A7942 by C.C. Chang, on Flickr









LM1A7888 by C.C. Chang, on Flickr

































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yading National Nature Reserve after Snow (Sichuan Province) - 四川 亚丁保护区雪景*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China











China, Sichuan, Daocheng, Yading by Julian, on Flickr









China, Sichuan, Daocheng, Yading by Julian, on Flickr









China, Sichuan, Daocheng, Yading by Julian, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huangguoshu Waterfall (Guizhou Province) - 贵州 黄果树瀑布*
Anshun City, Guizhou Province, SW China



By *Paul Makin* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paulmakin/28999752465/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paulmakin/28833918732/sizes/l























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old City of Zhenyuan (Guizhou Province) - 贵州 镇远古城*
Zhenyaun County, Qiandongnan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China










Zhenyuan by Pieter Vandenberghe, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Rice-paddy Terraces at Xinhua County (Hunan Province) - 湖南新化 紫鹊界梯田*
Xinhua County, Loudi City, Hunan Province, Central China










中国湖南新化紫鹊界 by cs 1867, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kanbula National Geo-Park (Qinghai Province) - 青海 坎布拉国家地质公园*
Jainca County, Huangnan Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China











Khamra National Park along the River Machu, Tibet 2012 by reurinkjan, on Flickr









Khamra National Park along the River Machu, Tibet 2012 by reurinkjan, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*White Horse Snow Mountains  (5,429 M) National Nature Reserve (Yunnan Province) - 云南 白马雪山保护区*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China











白马雪山垭口2 by Alex WJ, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Summer Palace (Beijing) - 北京 颐和园*
Haidian District, Beijing Municipality, Northern China























Pavillon of Fish and Water Plants, Summer Palace - Beijing, China by L' Oranger, on Flickr









Tower of Buddhist Incense, Summer Palace - Beijing, China by L' Oranger, on Flickr


































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shipton's Arch at Kizilsu (Xinjiang) - 新疆克孜勒苏 阿图什天门*
Kizilsu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


The height of the arch is estimated to be *1,500 feet (460 m)*, about the height of the Empire State Building. 
The span of the arch is roughly 180 feet (55 m). *It is the world's tallest natural arch.* 











Shipton's Arch by Achim Höfling, on Flickr


































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hongla Mountains National Nature Reserve at Markam County (Tibet) - 西藏芒康 红拉山自然保护区*
Markam County, Chamdo Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










171027105225_XE by photochoi, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bays at Sai Kung Peninsula (Hong Kong) - 香港 西貢半島 海灣*
New Territories, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Southern China











Looking out over Long Harbour by Jeremy Austin (austinjosa), on Flickr









Fabulous Hoi Ha Wan by Jeremy Austin (austinjosa), on Flickr









A glorious day - Long Harbour by Jeremy Austin (austinjosa), on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hayilaluo Creek at Nantou County (Taiwan) - 臺灣南投 哈伊拉羅溪*
Nantou County, Central Taiwan










嘆息灣哈伊拉羅溪 -3 by billlushana1, on Flickr









嘆息灣哈伊拉羅溪 -9 by billlushana1, on Flickr









嘆息灣哈伊拉羅溪溯行 -26 by billlushana1, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hayilaluo Creek at Nantou County (Taiwan) - 臺灣南投 哈伊拉羅溪*
Nantou County, Central Taiwan










嘆息灣哈伊拉羅溪 -6 by billlushana1, on Flickr









嘆息灣哈伊拉羅溪溯行 -20 by billlushana1, on Flickr









嘆息灣哈伊拉羅溪溯行 -24 by billlushana1, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Town of Quzhou at Dusk (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江 暮色下的衢州老城*
Quzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China











IMG_1899 by Yixin Wang, on Flickr

































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Laya Waterfall at Xiaoqikong Scenic Area in Libo County (Guizhou Province) - 贵州荔波 小七孔拉雅瀑布*
Libo County, Qiannan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China


Libo County's *Xiaoqikong Scenic Area* is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site listed *South China Karst *





















Untitled by Alex WJ, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dangling Mountains (5,470 M) and Huluhai Lake at Danba County (Sichuan Province) - 四川丹巴 党岭葫芦海*
Danba County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










DSC_2028a by manwong190000, on Flickr









DSC_1972a by manwong190000, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16732266392/sizes/l





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Palcho Monastery in Gyantse County (Tibet) - 西藏江孜 白居寺*
Gyantse County, Shigatse Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *Max Fan* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/freemax0207/28918987334/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/freemax0207/29435002022/sizes/l

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Springtime in Changzhou (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏常州的春天*
Changzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










Untitled by 月夜吾飞行, on Flickr


































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Hua (or Huashan) National Park (Shaanxi Province) - 陕西华山 国家级风景名胜区*
Huayin, Weinan City, Shaanxi Province, NW China










China / Oct 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr









China / Oct 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr









China / Oct 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr









China / Oct 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Hua (or Huashan) National Park (Shaanxi Province) - 陕西华山 国家级风景名胜区*
Huayin, Weinan City, Shaanxi Province, NW China










China / Oct 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr









China / Oct 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr









China / Oct 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr









China / Oct 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang's Bipenggou Valley in Autumn (Sichuan Province) - 四川 四姑娘山毕棚沟 秋景*
Li County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


*Bipenggou Valley* is one of the 4 major valleys of the Mount Siguniang (@ 6,250 m), others are:
Shuangqiaogou Valley, Haizigou Valley & Changpinggou Valley. 











Bipenggou by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Arxan Mountains at the Greater Khingan Range (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙 大兴安岭 阿尔山*
Arxan City, Hinggan League, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, NE China



Arxan Mountains (or A'er-shan) are a series of volcanoes at the *Greater Khingan Range (大兴安岭)* 










阿尔山 晨曦 by 英雄 无敌, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Dangkou in Wuxi (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏无锡 荡口古镇*
Wuxi City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










DSC00059 by Haoyuan (Kevin) Xia, on Flickr









DSC00046 by Haoyuan (Kevin) Xia, on Flickr


































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Jianglang in Jiangshan City (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江江山 江郎山*
Jiangshan City, Quzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


The mountain exhibits *Danxia Landform* and was inscribed into the *World Heritage* List in August 2010 as part of *China Danxia*





















江郎山 by 伟 陈, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*18th Century Wang Family Compound at Lingshi County (Shanxi Province) - 山西灵石 王家大院*
Lingshi County, Jinzhong City, Shanxi Province, Northern China











Wang Jia Dayuan, Jingshen by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr









Wang Jia Dayuan, Jingshen by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr









Wang Jia Dayuan, Jingshen by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sayram Lake in Bortala Prefecture (Xinjiang) - 新疆博尔塔拉 赛里木湖 *
Bortala Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











IMG_9323 by chow johnny, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Valley near Yubeng Villages at the Meili Snow Mountains (Yunnan Province) - 云南 梅里雪山 雨崩*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China












View from Lower Yubeng of path up to holy waterfall by P Wyrwoll, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiuzhaigou National Park (Sichuan Province) - 四川 九寨沟国家公园*
Jiuzhaigou County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China





















諾日朗瀑布 九寨溝 by sunnyha, on Flickr









珍珠灘瀑布 九寨溝 by sunnyha, on Flickr









五花海 九寨溝 by sunnyha, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yandang Mountains National Geo-park (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江乐清 雁荡山国家地质公园*
Yueqing City, Wenzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


*Yandang Mountains* were formed through volcanic activity during the *Cretaceous Period* c. 100-120 million years ago.












yds_28 by iamvhl, on Flickr









Yandang Mountain China by Mo Liang, on Flickr






































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xiandu Scenic Area at Jinyun County (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江缙云 仙都景区*
Jinyun County, Lishui City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China












神仙居.缙云 by cs 1867, on Flickr





































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lower Yubeng Village at the Meili Snow Mountains (Yunnan Province) - 云南 梅里雪山 下雨崩*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China












The village of lower Yubeng by Hulivili, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yardang Landforms in a Lake at Da Qaidam (Qinghai Province) - 青海大柴旦 水上雅丹*
Da Qaidam, Haixi Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China










青海-4 by Baibing REN, on Flickr









Beautiful Yardang In The Lake - Qinghai China by Toby Garden, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunan Section of the Qilian Mountains in Autumn (Gansu Province) - 甘肃肃南 祁连山秋景*
Sunan County, Zhangye City, Gansu Province, NW China



By _*Becky-Rong*_ from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/beckyrong/26439862777/sizes/l



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cape D'Aguilar in Hong Kong - 香港 德忌笠角(鶴咀)*
Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Southern China











MJL20161101-171117DJI_0007-Edit-Edit by Mark Lehmkuhler, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiaming Lake at Bulakesang Mountain in Hualien County (Taiwan) - 臺灣花蓮 布拉克桑山嘉明湖*
Hualien County, East Taiwan










嘉明湖 -3 by billlushana1, on Flickr









布拉克桑山嘉明湖 by billlushana1, on Flickr









來嘉明湖打個盹 by billlushana1, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*16th Century Guyi Garden in Jiading (Shanghai) - 上海嘉定 明代古猗园*
Jiading District, Shanghai Municipality, Eastern China











20170708-800_8107-1jpg by Michael Di, on Flickr









20170708-800_8154-1 by Michael Di, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Bookstore at the Ancient Village of Bishan in Yi County (Anhui Province) - 安徽黟县 碧山村碧山书局*
Yi County, Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China










20180318-_DSC2643.jpg by Remein Song, on Flickr









20180318-_DSC2640.jpg by Remein Song, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Coasts of Hualien County (Taiwan) - 臺灣花蓮 蘇花海岸*
Hualien County, East Taiwan










蘇花海岸 by 鄭小修, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Pamir Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆 帕米尔高原 风景*
Akto County, Kizilsu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China



The Karakul Landscape by Yang Ch'ng, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Nyingchi (Tibet) - 西藏林芝风景*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











西藏 林芝 by sunnyha, on Flickr









林芝 佛掌沙丘 by sunnyha, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Nyingchi (Tibet) - 西藏林芝风景*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











Tibet 2015 Summer by Tianhua Fang, on Flickr









Tibet 2015 Summer by Tianhua Fang, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pudacuo National Park (Yunnan Province) - 云南香格里拉 普达措国家公园*
Shangri-La County, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China


By *Hz.L.* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/41367474632/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/39622946000/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/41389634222/sizes/l


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old City of Fenghuang (Hunan Province) - 湖南湘西 凤凰古城*
Fenghuang County, Xiangxi Prefecture, Hunan Province, Central China











20180401-800_0930 by Michael Di, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hegui Tulou Built in Year 1732 at Nanjing County (Fujian Province) - 福建南靖土楼 和贵楼*
Nanjing County, Zhangzhou City, Fujian Province, Eastern China



There are total *46 Fujian Tulou Clusters (福建土楼)* have been inscribed by UNESCO as World Heritage Sites since 2008




















1DX_2914pssign by John Yan, on Flickr









1DX_2975pssign by John Yan, on Flickr









1DX_2961pssign by John Yan, on Flickr







































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Harbin International Ice and Snow Sculpture Festival (Heilongjiang Province) - 黑龙江哈尔滨国际冰雪节*
Harbin City, Capital of Heilongjiang Province, NE China










Harbin International Ice and Snow Sculpture Festival by Yota Takaira, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Jungles in Sanya (Hainan Province) - 海南三亚 热带丛林*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China


By *Denis Krasnov* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/krasnovdenis/40082120311/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/krasnovdenis/39371163314/sizes/l





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yellow River's Hukou Waterfall（Shanxi & Shaanxi Provinces) - 晋陕交界 黄河壶口瀑布*
At the borders of Yichuan County (Shaanxi Province) & Fenxi County (Shanxi Province), Northern China











IMG_4356.lr by LX Shi, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huanglong National Park at Songpan County (Sichuan Province) - 四川松潘 黄龙景区*




















BY5A3579 by M M, on Flickr









BY5A3510 by M M, on Flickr









BY5A3374 by M M, on Flickr































​


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Amazing to see chongqing not so foggy, i have been to the city and it was quite marvelous while foggy.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes near Langmusi in Luqu County (Gansu Province) - 甘肃碌曲 郎木寺风景*
*Luqu County*, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China










At a stone's throw from the village by Steven, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guozigou Valley at the Huocheng County Section of the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆霍城县 天山果子沟*
Huocheng County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China




















DSC_5144賽里木湖附近氈房餐廳外遠眺果子溝大橋_博爾塔拉州 博樂市 by xo_kuo, on Flickr









DSC_5143賽里木湖附近氈房餐廳外遠眺果子溝大橋_博爾塔拉州 博樂市 by xo_kuo, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Duzishan Grand Canyon in Kuytun City (Xinjiang) - 新疆奎屯 独子山大峡谷*
Kuytun City, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











独山子大峡谷 by Great Han, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lashi Sea (or Lashihai) Lake in Lijiang City (Yunnan Province) - 云南丽江 拉市海*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China










_LC24505_resized by lctphoto, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianliao Moon World Badlands Geo-Park in Kaohsiung City (Taiwan) - 臺灣高雄 田寮月世界惡地景觀*
Kaohsiung City, South Taiwan










高雄 田寮月世界惡地景觀 by Dean Yu, on Flickr









高雄 田寮月世界惡地景觀 by Dean Yu, on Flickr

































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Village of Yangchan in She County (Anhui Province) - 安徽歙县 阳产古村*
She County, Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China











Yangchan, Anhui, China by MapleLBP, on Flickr









Yangchan, Anhui, China by MapleLBP, on Flickr









Yangchan, Anhui, China by MapleLBP, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang National Park in Autumn (Sichuan Province) - 四川阿坝 四姑娘山秋景*
Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


By* Noongah* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/noongah2011/29025310660/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/noongah2011/29312943435/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/noongah2011/28692548663/sizes/l






























​


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

There are amazing contributors to other threads, but hats off this is the best thread.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*12th Century Guangji Bridge in Chaozhou City (Guangdong Province) - 广东潮州 宋代广济桥*
Chaozhou City, Guangdong Province, Southern China










An Ancient Bridge 廣濟橋 by Li Feng, on Flickr




































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hanshan Temple (or Cold Mountain Temple) in Suzhou (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏苏州 寒山寺*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China












From Wikipedia:


> Hanshan Temple is famed in East Asia because of the poem "A Night Mooring by Maple Bridge" (楓橋夜泊), by Tang Dynasty poet, Zhang Ji (Circa 712-715 to 779 AD).
> The poem describes the melancholy scene of a dejected traveller, moored at night at Fengqiao, hearing the bells of Hanshan Temple:
> 
> 月落烏啼霜滿天，
> ...












Hanshan Temple by lhongchou's photography, on Flickr


































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Tuoliang Scenic Area in Pingshan County (Hebei Province) - 河北平山 驼梁风景区*
Pingshan County, Shijiazhuang City, Hebei Province, Northern China











Untitled by Katharina Sievers, on Flickr









The long way down by Katharina Sievers, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Northeast Coast of Taiwan (from New Taipei City to Hualien) - 臺灣 東北海岸线*
New Taipei City, Yilan County and Hualien County, NE Taiwan










Northeast Coast - Taiwan by michael_jeddah, on Flickr









Northeast Coast - Taiwan by michael_jeddah, on Flickr









Qingshui Cliff - Taiwan by michael_jeddah, on Flickr





































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Unknown Valley in Diqing (Yunnan Province) - 云南迪庆州 某峡谷*
Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China











_B9A4790 by Mahkram, on Flickr









_B9A4838 by Mahkram, on Flickr









_B9A4825 by Mahkram, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibetan Buddhist Ganden Monastery at Dagzê County (Tibet) - 西藏 达孜 甘丹寺*
Dagzê County, Lhasa City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China




















Ganden Monastery, Tibet 2017 by reurinkjan, on Flickr









Ceremony at the Ganden Monastery, Tibet 2017 by reurinkjan, on Flickr


























​


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

*Sanqing Mountain in Jiangxi Province - 江西省三清山*

Basically the less famous cousin of Huangshan.











on the Sunshine Coast Trail on Sanqing Shan by Achim Höfling, auf Flickr

on the Sunshine Coast Trail on Sanqing Shan by Achim Höfling, auf Flickr

"Monkey Presenting a Treasure Rock" by Achim Höfling, auf Flickr

Sanqing Shan, China [5843x2984] (OC) by khalpin11, auf Flickr


"West Coast", Sanqingshan, Jiangxi, China by Yibing Fan, auf Flickr​


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

*Huangling Village in Wuyuan County, Jiangxi Province - 江西省婺源篁岭*



DSC00694 by Cool Buddy, auf Flickr

豐收時節 by hkfly2005, auf Flickr

篁岭晒秋人家 Traditional Farmer II Huangling village-Anhui "人生過客匆匆，相機抓住每個剎那，與我擦肩而過的人和事" by CK NG, auf Flickr

农家晒秋 by hkfly2005, auf Flickr

晒秋人家 II 篁嶺-婺源 Wuyuan- China "人生過客匆匆，相機抓住每個剎那，與我擦肩而過的人和事" by CK NG, auf Flickr​


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

*Lungshan Temple of Manka in Taipei, Taiwan - 臺北艋舺龍山寺*

Originally built in 1738, then rebuilt in 1919 and finished in 1924.


_MG_3616_全景 by waychen_c, auf Flickr

_MG_3625 by waychen_c, auf Flickr

_MG_3620 by waychen_c, auf Flickr

_MG_3621 by waychen_c, auf Flickr

_MG_3627 by waychen_c, auf Flickr​


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

*A small stream near Yushan National Park in mountainous Central Taiwan - 臺灣 嘆息灣哈伊拉羅溪*



嘆息灣哈伊拉羅溪溯行 -18 by billlushana1, auf Flickr

嘆息灣哈伊拉羅溪溯行 -19 by billlushana1, auf Flickr

嘆息灣哈伊拉羅溪溯行 -20 by billlushana1, auf Flickr

嘆息灣哈伊拉羅溪溯行 -29 by billlushana1, auf Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Nice photos, thx for sharing!  :cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sam Mun Tsai Area in Tai Po District (Hong Kong) - 香港新界 大埔 三門仔 *
New Territories, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Southern China











香港新界 大埔 三門仔 by Janetli SF **Xiao Guo Tai**, on Flickr









香港新界 大埔 三門仔 by Janetli SF **Xiao Guo Tai**, on Flickr






































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yongxing Island or Woody Island in South China Sea (Hainan Province) - 海南三沙 西沙群岛 永兴岛*
Sansha City, Hainan Province, Southern China


Yongxing Island or Woody Island is one of the largest Islands in *Xisha Archipelago (or known as Paracel Islands in English-speaking World)*
It is also the City Seat (Administration Centre) of the prefecture-level *Sansha City*.












Woody Island, Paracel Islands, South China Sea by Jaws300, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiangbagou Valley at Têwo County (Gansu Province) - 甘肃迭部县 姜巴沟 *
Têwo County, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu, NW China











南山森林公园，姜巴沟 by alived, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Furong Town by a Waterfall at Yongshun County (Hunan Province) - 湖南永顺 芙蓉古镇*
Yongshun County, Xiangxi Prefecture, Hunan Province, Central China











5D3_6811 by WeiShun Koay, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sacred Yala Snow Mountain (5,820 M) in Clouds at Dawu County (Sichuan Province) - 四川道孚 雅拉神山*
Dawu County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


Yala (or Zhara Lhatse) Mountain is one of the most sacred mountains in Tibetan Buddhism. 
It is located at the borders of three counties: *Kangding (康定)*, *Danba (丹巴)* and *Dawu(道孚)*.











亞拉雪山 by raoultatw, on Flickr









亞拉雪山 by raoultatw, on Flickr



































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenxianju Scenic Area at Xianju County (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江仙居 神仙居景区*
Xianju County, Taizhou City, Zhejiang Province Eastern China


Like nearby *Yandang Mountains*, Shenxianju Scenic Area was formed through volcanic activity during the *Cretaceous Period* (c. 100-120 million years ago).











Shenxianju Scenic Area (神仙居) by Robin Liao, on Flickr



































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Coast of Ruifang District in New Taipei City (Taiwan) - 臺灣新北市 瑞芳區海岸*
Ruifang District, New Taipei City, North Taiwan











雲哥說:今天北台灣天氣好到有點冏,不管怎樣先按下快門再說 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Karuola Glacier between Gyantse & Nagarzê Counties (Tibet) - 西藏 卡若拉冰川*
Between Gyantse_County and Nagarzê_County, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











Karola Glacier by Hsinyu Chuang, on Flickr







































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Genhe Wetlands National Nature Reserve at Genhe City (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙根河 国家湿地保护区*
Genhe City, Hulunbuir City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, NE China











Inner Mongolia - Genhe - Wetlands by AMS061974, on Flickr









Inner Mongolia - Genhe - Wetlands by AMS061974, on Flickr









Inner Mongolia - Genhe - Wetlands by AMS061974, on Flickr



































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yellow River Gorge near Bingling Temple (Gansu Province) - 甘肃永靖县 炳灵石窟附近黄河峡谷*
Yongjing County, Linxia Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China










Qinghai&Gansu 2017-09-11at 16-05-23 by Tony Rocha, on Flickr









Qinghai&Gansu 2017-09-11at 16-00-01 by Tony Rocha, on Flickr
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 5th Century Bingling Temple and Caves in Yongjing County (Gansu Province) - 甘肃永靖县 炳灵寺石窟*
Yongjing County, Linxia Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China


It is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site: *Silk Roads, the Routes Network of Chang'an-Tianshan Corridor
*





















Qinghai&Gansu 2017-09-11at 16-22-19 by Tony Rocha, on Flickr









Qinghai&Gansu 2017-09-11at 16-18-10 by Tony Rocha, on Flickr
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cuopugou Valley at Batang County (Sichuan Province) - 四川巴塘 措普沟*
Batang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


By *Michael, Shun Wu* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28657334547/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28657333807/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/43544933711/sizes/l




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cuopu Lake and Zhajinjiabo Mountains (5,833 M) in Clouds (Sichuan Province) - 四川巴塘 扎金甲博神山和措普湖*
Batang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


By *Michael, Shun Wu* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/43544943241/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28657340537/sizes/l/






























​


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

as great as usual!


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Pudong, 2015:*

Pudong district of Shanghai - early morning by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kanas Lake in Chinese Part of the Altai Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆阿尔泰 喀纳斯湖*
Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


By *叫毛毛* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ljing/30287942061/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ljing/30287863601/sizes/l
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yangmingshan National Park (Taiwan) - 臺灣 陽明山國家公園*
Between Taipei City & New Taipei City, North Taiwan










陽明山繡球花 by 愛吃的小猴子, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Waterfront Town of Wuzhen (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江桐乡 水乡乌镇*
Tongxiang City, Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China











801A8205 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr









801A8858 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr









































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Waterfront Town of Wuzhen (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江桐乡 水乡乌镇*
Tongxiang City, Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China











801A8818 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr









801A8772 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr








































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Seven Arches National Park in Libo County (Guizhou Province) - 贵州荔波 大小七孔*
Libo County, Qiannan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China

Seven Arches (or Xiaoqikong) National Park is part of the *South China Karst *UNESCO World Heritage Site.



















guizhou 377 by mevrain, on Flickr









guizhou 421 by mevrain, on Flickr









guizhou 239 by mevrain, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

SCROLL --------->>>>>>>>>
​









*Landscapes at Mêdog County (Tibet) - 西藏林芝 墨脱县风景*
Mêdog County, Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










IMG_8453 by Ui, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Part of the Altai Mountains in Early Autumn (Xinjiang) - 新疆阿勒泰 阿尔泰山 *
Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China












kanas_291_m by my_cottage, on Flickr









kanas_324_m by my_cottage, on Flickr









kanas_320_m by my_cottage, on Flickr

































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Tropical Resort in Sanya (Hainan Province) - 海南三亚 某热带度假酒店*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China











Ocean View by 鹿苑 王, on Flickr









Ocean View by 鹿苑 王, on Flickr



































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qinghai Part of the Nianbaoyuze Mountains (5,369 M) - 青海久治 年保玉则*
Jigzhi County, Golog Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China

Nianbaoyuze is the eastern section of the *Bayan Har Mountains (巴颜喀拉山脉)*.
It is also part of the *Sanjiangyuan National Nature Reserve (三江源国家级自然保护区)*.

3/4 part of the Nianbaoyuze Protected Area is at the *Jigzhi County (Qinghai Province)*, while the rest 1/4 part belongs to the neighbouring *Ngawa County (Sichuan Province)*.












Morning at Plateau by Willa Wei, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chikeshan (or Mount Chike) in Hualien County (Taiwan) - 臺灣花蓮 赤柯山*
Hualien County, East Taiwan










花蓮赤柯山 0016 by Huaisheng Chen, on Flickr









花蓮赤柯山 0014 by Huaisheng Chen, on Flickr









花蓮赤柯山 0008 by Huaisheng Chen, on Flickr



































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuxuhai Lake at Jiulong County (Sichuan Province) - 四川九龙 伍须海 *
Jiulong County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan province, SW China


By *Michael, Shun Wu* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29587339428/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28571646227/sizes/l


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lijiang Part of the Mount Laojun Nature Reserve (Yunnan Province) - 云南丽江 老君山自然保护区*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China


It is part of the *Three Parallel Rivers of Yunnan Protected Areas* UNESCO World Heritage Site 























Mount Lajoun N.P. by fretur, on Flickr









Mount Lajoun N.P. by fretur, on Flickr









Mount Lajoun N.P. by fretur, on Flickr




































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lijiang Part of the Mount Laojun Nature Reserve (Yunnan Province) - 云南丽江 老君山自然保护区*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China


It is part of the *Three Parallel Rivers of Yunnan Protected Areas* UNESCO World Heritage Site 























Mount Lajoun N.P. by fretur, on Flickr










Mount Lajoun N.P. by fretur, on Flickr





































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Hulunbuir (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙古 呼伦贝尔风景*
Hulunbuir City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, NE China



By *H Sinica* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/h_sinica/9445048586/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/h_sinica/9445047332/sizes/l






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sacred Yala Snow Mountain (5,820 M) in Clouds at Dawu County (Sichuan Province) - 四川道孚 雅拉神山*
Dawu County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


Yala (or Zhara Lhatse) Mountain is one of the most sacred mountains in Tibetan Buddhism. 
It is located at the borders of three counties: *Kangding (康定)*, *Danba (丹巴)* and *Dawu(道孚)*.










Sichuan (China) - Photo 31 by Markus Micheler, on Flickr









Sichuan (China) - Photo 39 by Markus Micheler, on Flickr









Sichuan (China) - Photo 32 by Markus Micheler, on Flickr



































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sacred Yala Snow Mountain (5,820 M) in Clouds at Dawu County (Sichuan Province) - 四川道孚 雅拉神山*
Dawu County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


Yala (or Zhara Lhatse) Mountain is one of the most sacred mountains in Tibetan Buddhism. 
It is located at the borders of three counties: *Kangding (康定)*, *Danba (丹巴)* and *Dawu(道孚)*.




Sichuan (China) - Photo 30 by Markus Micheler, on Flickr


Sichuan (China) - Photo 42 by Markus Micheler, on Flickr

































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunset at the Greater Khingan Range (Heilongjiang Province) - 黑龙江 大兴安岭林区日落*
Daxing'anling Prefecture, Heilongjiang Province, NE China










DSC_1865 by Kuo Ren, on Flickr









DSC_1853 by Kuo Ren, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulingyuan or Zhangjiajie National Geo-Park (Hunan Province) - 湖南 武陵源 (张家界国家地质公园) *
Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China





















Wulingyuan scenic area by Jonathan D. Müller, on Flickr









Wulingyuan scenic area by Jonathan D. Müller, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Surfing & Rafting at the Tropical Resort City of Sanya (Hainan Province) - 海南三亚 冲浪*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China











DEN_CAROLINE_KUNTZEL_JIMENEZ by Dansk Surf & Rafting Forbund, on Flickr









DEN_CAROLINE_KUNTZEL_JIMENEZ-3 by Dansk Surf & Rafting Forbund, on Flickr









DEN_CASPER_STEINFATH_JIMENEZ by Dansk Surf & Rafting Forbund, on Flickr









DEN_Christian_Andersen_Sean_Evans-2 by Dansk Surf & Rafting Forbund, on Flickr



































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuzhishan (or 5 Fingers) Mountain in Hsinchu County (Taiwan) - 臺灣新竹 五指山*
Hsinchu County, North Taiwan 










五指山～ by Chiu Han Wei, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Lu (or Lushan) National Park (Jiangxi Province) - 江西九江 庐山国家公园*
Jiujiang City, Jiangxi Province, Central China




















16188-Lushan by xiquinhosilva, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tiger Leaping Gorge in Lijiang (Yunnan Province) - 云南丽江 虎跳峡*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China




Tiger Leaping Gorge Trekking to Halfway by RH&XL, on Flickr


Tiger Leaping Gorge Trekking to Halfway by RH&XL, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tekes County Section of the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆特克斯 天山琼库斯台*
Tekes County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China





















瓊庫斯台 by Mengti, on Flickr









瓊庫斯台 by Mengti, on Flickr









瓊庫斯台 by Mengti, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Baiyun Mountain in Guangzhou (Guangdong Province) - 广东广州 白云山*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China











白雲山 by Chen Chih-Chia, on Flickr









白雲山 by Chen Chih-Chia, on Flickr




































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shishapangma Peak of the Himalayas @ 8,013 m (Tibet) - 西藏聂拉木县 希夏邦马峰*
Nyalam County, Shigatse Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


It is the only *eight-thousander *entirely within China


By *Alex Fong* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/44453554165/sizes/l


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Coastlines of Ruifang District (Taiwan) - 臺灣新北市 瑞芳海岸*
Ruifang District, New Taipei City, North Taiwan










2019.Jun 深澳象鼻石、基隆嶼拍照 by Becky (FBhotobybeckys), on Flickr









2019.Jun 深澳象鼻石、基隆嶼拍照 by Becky (FBhotobybeckys), on Flickr









2019.Jun 深澳象鼻石、基隆嶼拍照 by Becky (FBhotobybeckys), on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dangling Mountains (5,470 M) at Danba County (Sichuan Province) - 四川丹巴 党岭景区*
Danba County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










Sichuan (China) - Photo 53 by Markus Micheler, on Flickr









Sichuan (China) - Photo 54 by Markus Micheler, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Moon Bay at Wuyuan County (Jiangxi Province) - 江西婺源 月亮湾*
Wuyuan County, Shangrao City, Jiangxi Province, Central China










婺源月亮湾 by 喆 陈, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Grasslands at the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆伊犁 天山草原 *
Ili Autonomous Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China





















DSC05730 by Yupeng Wu, on Flickr









DSC05746 by Yupeng Wu, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Nyingchi (Tibet) - 西藏林芝风景*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










嘎朗湖.村落 by Patch Williams, on Flickr









桃花溝 by Patch Williams, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Gongga (7,556 m) viewing from Xinduqiao (Sichuan Province) - 四川 新都桥远眺贡嘎山*
Kangding City, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China











Kangding_01 by Leung K M, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wangmangling Canyon at the Taihang Mountains  (Shanxi Province) - 山西 太行山王莽岭*
Lingchuan County, Jincheng City, Shanxi Province, Northern China











山西太行山王莽岭 47 by Keith Au, on Flickr









山西太行山王莽岭 33 by Keith Au, on Flickr


























​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Wulingyuan Scenic Area, Zhangjiajie, Hunan*


Wulingyuan Scenic Area, Zhangjiajie, Hunan, China by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dehang Scenic Area at Jishou City (Hunan Province) - 湖南吉首 德夯景区*
Jishou, Xiangxi Prefecture, Hunan province, Central China











Liusha Waterfall by Achim Höfling, on Flickr









Yuqianxi Scenic Area by Achim Höfling, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Danxia Landforms of Zhuo'er Mountain at Qilian County (Qinghai Province) - 青海祁连县 卓尔山*
Qilian County, Haibei Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China

Zhuo'er Mountain is part of the larger *Qilian Mountain Range (祁连山)*











DSC_2574 by david linson, on Flickr









DSC_2550 by david linson, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhangye National Geo-Park (Gansu Province) - 甘肃 张掖丹霞国家地质公园*
Zhangye City, Gansu Province, NW China










DSC_9469 by david linson, on Flickr









DSC_9347 by david linson, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Baishuitai Mineral Terraces (Yunnan Province) - 云南 香格里拉 白水台*
Shangri-La City, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China

Similar but more famous Landform of its kind in China is the UNESCO World Heritage Site, *Huanglong National Park  (黄龙景区)*, in neighbouring Sichuan Province. 











PEK2FR | Bai Shui Tai White Water Terraces by Jan Martin, on Flickr









PEK2FR | Bai Shui Tai White Water Terraces by Jan Martin, on Flickr









PEK2FR | Bai Shui Tai White Water Terraces by Jan Martin, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Haba Snow Mountain (5,396 M) from Distance (Yunnan Province) - 云南 哈巴雪山*
Shangri-La City, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China











PEK2FR | On the way to Shangri-La by Jan Martin, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Unknown Temple in Lishui (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江丽水 某寺庙*
Lishui City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










5T7A2663 by Chris Baum, on Flickr




































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Gardens at Nanjing Presidential Palace (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏南京 总统府花园*
Nanjing City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










#南京總統府 by David C W Wang, on Flickr









#南京總統府 by David C W Wang, on Flickr





































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Puzhehei Scenic Area (Yunnan Province) - 云南 普者黑景区*
Qiubei County, Wenshan Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China










普者黑 Popular Black by 喆 陈, on Flickr









普者黑 Popular Black by 喆 陈, on Flickr









普者黑 Popular Black by 喆 陈, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Puzhehei Scenic Area (Yunnan Province) - 云南 普者黑景区*
Qiubei County, Wenshan Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China










普者黑 Popular Black by 喆 陈, on Flickr









普者黑 Popular Black by 喆 陈, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tangjiahe National Nature Reserve (Sichuan Province) - 四川 唐家河自然保护区*
Qingchuan County, Guangyuan City, Sichuan Province, SW China











China by Richard McManus, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dongchuan Red Earth Terraces (Yunnan Province) - 云南 东川红土地*
Dongchuan District, Kunming City, Yunnan Province, SW China




By *Sunyawit Sethapokin* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48657499231/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48657546211/sizes/l

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hong Kong Buddhist Tsz Shan Monastery - 香港 慈山寺*
Tai Po District, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Southern China





















Tsz Shan Monastery by Mike Leung, on Flickr


































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Anjihai (or Hongshan) Grand Canyon at the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆天山 安集海(红山)大峡谷*
Shawan County, Tacheng Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China





















N8H_8965-NIKON D800-17.0-35.0 mm f-2.8 by gnuelkevin, on Flickr









N8H_9198-NIKON D800-17.0-35.0 mm f-2.8 by gnuelkevin, on Flickr









N8H_9050-NIKON D800-80.0-400.0 mm f-4.5-5.6 by gnuelkevin, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianshan Mountains along the National Highway 217 (Xinjiang) - 新疆库车 独库公路天山风景*
Kuqa_County, Aksu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China






















N8H_9577-NIKON D800-17.0-35.0 mm f-2.8 by gnuelkevin, on Flickr









N8H_9562-NIKON D800-90.0 mm f-2.8 by gnuelkevin, on Flickr









N8H_9609-NIKON D800-17.0-35.0 mm f-2.8 by gnuelkevin, on Flickr

































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kalajun Grasslands in the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆特克斯 天山喀拉峻草原*
Tekes County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China






















_N8H1487-NIKON D800-80.0-400.0 mm f-4.5-5.6 by gnuelkevin, on Flickr









_N8H1563-NIKON D800-17.0-35.0 mm f-2.8 by gnuelkevin, on Flickr




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kalajun Grasslands in the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆特克斯 天山喀拉峻草原*
Tekes County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China






















_N8H1578-NIKON D800-17.0-35.0 mm f-2.8 by gnuelkevin, on Flickr









_N8H1591-NIKON D800-80.0-400.0 mm f-4.5-5.6 by gnuelkevin, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Cangyan National Park (Heibei Province) - 河北井陉 苍岩山*
Jingxing County, Shijiazhuang City, Hebei Province, Northern China












©Melissa_Donaghue-8174 by Melissa Donaghue, on Flickr









©Melissa_Donaghue-8095 by Melissa Donaghue, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 11th Century Suzhou Ruiguang Pagoda (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏苏州 宋代瑞光塔*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


By *zheng cha* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zc123/48120389122/sizes/l/









































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Anicent Pingshan Village in Yi County (Anhui Province) - 安徽黟县 屏山村*
Yi County, Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China



There was an old Chinese saying:

*“一生痴绝处，无梦到徽州。”
"Fancy beautiful places all my life, fascinating Huizhou ceased all my dreams.*"
(*Huangshan City / 黄山市* was known as the *Huizhou Prefecture / 徽州 *in ancient days)











impluvium (Ming dinasty style) by Jordi PC, on Flickr









ancestral hall by Jordi PC, on Flickr









ancestral hall by Jordi PC, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Mountain Town of Jiufen (Taiwan) - 台灣新北 瑞芳九份*
Ruifang District, New Taipei City, North Taiwan 











九份山城｜瑞芳 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr









九份山城｜瑞芳 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr









山城｜瑞芳 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang's Bipenggou Valley in Autumn (Sichuan Province) - 四川 四姑娘山毕棚沟 秋景*
Li County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


*Bipenggou Valley* is one of the 4 major valleys of the Mount Siguniang (@ 6,250 m), others are:
Shuangqiaogou Valley, Haizigou Valley & Changpinggou Valley. 











Warm sun light and cold peaks by Hong Murphy, on Flickr









Snow blowing across the peaks by Hong Murphy, on Flickr









Bi Penggou, China by Hong Murphy, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Miao People's Langde Village at Kaili City (Guizhou Province) - 贵州凯里 朗德苗寨*
Kaili City, Qiandongnan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China












Kaili, lower Langde Miao village, panorama by Gunter Hartnagel, on Flickr




































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Golog (Qinghai Province) - 青海果洛州风景*
Golog Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China











Amne Machen Temple by James Wheeler, on Flickr










First Cold Sunrise by James Wheeler, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Golog (Qinghai Province) - 青海果洛州风景*
Golog Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China











Orange Rock by James Wheeler, on Flickr










The Sky Rocks by James Wheeler, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ergun National Wetland Park (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙 额尔古纳湿地*
Ergun City, Hulunbuir City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, NE China



By *yhshangkuan* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yhshangkuan/48801016382/sizes/l/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yhshangkuan/48797865242/sizes/l/


































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ergun National Wetland Park (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙 额尔古纳湿地*
Ergun City, Hulunbuir City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, NE China



By *yhshangkuan* from flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/yhshangkuan/48797370138/sizes/l/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yhshangkuan/48801017637/sizes/l/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yhshangkuan/48797371378/sizes/l/
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Quarter of Wuxi City (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏无锡老城厢*
Wuxi City, Jiangsu Provice, Eastern China












Wuxi, Dayao road - 无锡大窑路 by Jordi Payà Canals, on Flickr










































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guishan Island or Turtle Island (Taiwan) - 台灣宜蘭 龜山島*
Yilan County, NE Taiwan 










宜蘭龜山島空中攝影 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr









宜蘭龜山島空中攝影 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr









宜蘭龜山島空中攝影 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*North Face of the Mount Everest (Tibet) - 西藏定日县 珠峰北坡*
Tingri County, Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











2019 08 19 11878 by Steven Tien Te Liu, on Flickr









2019 08 19 11882 by Steven Tien Te Liu, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*North Face of the Mount Everest (Tibet) - 西藏定日县 珠峰北坡*
Tingri County, Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China











2019 08 19 11846 by Steven Tien Te Liu, on Flickr









2019 08 19 11851 1 by Steven Tien Te Liu, on Flickr





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Yamdrok Lake (Tibet) - 西藏圣湖 羊卓雍错*
Gyantse County, Shigatse Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


It is one of the most sacred lakes in Tibetan Buddhism









Yamdrok Lake by Waldemar Halka, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou Sacred Heart Cathedral (Guangdong Province) - 广东广州 石室天主教堂*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China











Sacred Heart Cathedral, Guangzhou, Chinazi by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Duosongcuo Glacier Lake at Baxoi County (Tibet) - 西藏八宿 冰川湖 朵松措*
Baxoi County, Chamdo City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *静言* from 500px.com













































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Laigu Glacier and Duosongcuo Lake at Baxoi County - 西藏八宿 来古冰川和朵松措*
Baxoi County, Chamdo City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *静言* from 500px.com



















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenxianju Scenic Area at Xianju County (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江仙居 神仙居景区*
Xianju County, Taizhou City, Zhejiang Province Eastern China

Like nearby *Yandang Mountains*, Shenxianju Scenic Area was also formed by volcanic activities during the *Cretaceous Period* (c. 100-120 million years ago).



By *QQQBBH* from 500px.com






















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wugong Mountains National Geo-park (Jiangxi Province) - 江西 武功山国家地质公园 *
Yichun City, Jiangxi Province, Central China



By *Noodle 李* from 500px.com











By *广州影客1979* from 500px.com






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yangmaiyong Peak (@ 5,958 M) at Yading Nature Reserve (Sichuan Province) - 四川稻城 亚丁央迈勇*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


By *厚汝轩Miro* from 500px.com














































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gamagou Valley at the Himalayas in Autumn (Tibet) - 西藏定日县 嘎玛沟之秋*
Tingri County, Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *zhucong* from 500px.com








































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bogda Peak (@ 5,445 m) of the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆天山 博格达峰*
Between Urumqi & Changji, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China













By *卡卡kaka* from 500px.com



















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qinghai Part of the Nianbaoyuze Mountains (5,369 M) - 青海久治 年保玉则*
Jigzhi County, Golog Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China

Nianbaoyuze is the eastern section of the *Bayan Har Mountains (巴颜喀拉山脉)*.
It is also part of the *Sanjiangyuan National Nature Reserve (三江源国家级自然保护区)*.

3/4 part of the Nianbaoyuze Protected Area is at the *Jigzhi County (Qinghai Province)*, while the rest 1/4 part belongs to the neighbouring *Ngawa County (Sichuan Province)*.



By *Jan Shen* from 500px.com
























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Buddhist Temples at Mount Wutai (Shanxi Province) - 山西 五台山寺院*
Wutai County, Xinzhou City, Shanxi Province, Northern China



















Being seat of the Bodhisattva *Manjusri / 文殊菩萨*, *Mount Wutai* is one of the *Four Most Sacred Buddhist Mountains* in Chinese Buddhism, along with:

*Mount Jiuhua / 九华山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Ksitigarbha / 地藏菩萨*)
*Mount Putuo / 普陀山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Avalokiteśvara / 观音菩萨*)
*Mount Emei / 峨嵋山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Samantabhadra / 普贤菩萨*)











8H2_10170100 by SS Tan（陈修事）, on Flickr









8H2_10550130 by SS Tan（陈修事）, on Flickr
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huoyan (or Flame) Mountain in Miaoli County (Taiwan) - 台灣苗栗 火炎山*
Miaoli County, North Taiwan










DJI_0072 by yu Huang, on Flickr









DJI_0056 by yu Huang, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guotai Arts Center at Yuzhong District (Chongqing) - 重庆渝中 国泰艺术中心*
Yuzhong District, Chongqing Municipality, SW China


By *ZHANG_JU* from 500px.com









































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou Sun Yat-sen Memorial Hall (Guangdong Province) - 广东广州 中山纪念堂*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *Show* from 500px.com















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cloud Waterfall over the Guling Mountain in Fuzhou (Fujian Province) - 福建福州 鼓岭云瀑*
Fuzhou City, Capital of Fujian Province, Eastern China


By *iG Photo* from 500px.com

























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qingdao Fushan Bay (Shandong Province) - 山东青岛 浮山湾*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China


By *zhanglianxun* from 500px.com









































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bon Monastery of Zizhu at Dêngqên County (Tibet) - 西藏丁青 苯教 孜珠寺*
Dêngqên County, Chamdo City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

*Bon (苯教)* is a Tibetan religion, which self-identifies as distinct from *Tibetan Buddhism*, although it shares the same overall teachings and terminology.


By *郑志强* from 500px.com














































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Henggang Village at Songyang County (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江松阳 横岗古村*
Songyang County, Lishui City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


By *Kevin Chen* from 500px.com

















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Majiagou Valley at Xiaojin County (Sichuan Province) - 四川小金县 玛嘉沟*
Xiaojin County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


By *非鱼* from 500px.com









































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Taihang Mountain's Wangxiangyan Scenic Area (Henan Province) - 河南安阳 太行山王相岩*
Linzhou City, Anyang City, Henan Province, Central China


By *石耀臣* from 500px.com











































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Greater Khingan Forests at Hulunbuir (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙古 呼伦贝尔大兴安岭 白鹿岛*
Hulunbuir City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, NE China



By *阿布* from 500px.com










































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huangguoshu Waterfall (Guizhou Province) - 贵州安顺 黄果树瀑布*
Anshun City, Guizhou Province, SW China


By *阿布* from 500px.com









































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Heart-shaped Lake near the Luotongshe Village at Weixi County (Yunnan Province) - 云南维西 络通社心湖*
Weixi County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China



By *千万别玩摄影* from 500px.com












































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hailuogou Valley at the Gongga Mountains (Sichuan Province) - 四川泸定 贡嘎山海螺沟*
Luding County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


By *昊宇* from 500px.com


















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Longjing Tea Plantations at Longjing Villages in Hangzhou (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江杭州 龙井村茶园*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

*Longjing Tea, also been translated as Dragon Well Tea (龙井茶)* is the most famous green tea in China


By *视觉杭州部落* from 500px.com



























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wenbu South Village by the Tangra Yumco Lake (Tibet) - 西藏 当惹雍错文布南村*
Nyima County, Nagqu City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *Ll朗朗* from 500px.com














































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Autumn at the Qinling Mountains in Hanzhong (Shaanxi Province) - 陕西汉中 秦岭秋景*
Hanzhong City, Shaanxi Provnce, NW China


By *文心雕龙* from 500px.com









































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Putuo Zongcheng Temple in Chengde (Hebei Province) - 河北承德 普陀宗乘庙*
Chengde City, Hebei Province, Northern China

It is one of the *8 Buddhist Temples (外八庙)* outlining the former royal *Chengde Mountain Resort (承德避暑山庄)*
The Chengde Mountain Resort and its outlining temples have been inscribed as UNESCO World Heritage Site since 1994












By *李睿* from 500px.com












































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sayram Lake at Bole City (Xinjiang) - 新疆博乐 赛里木湖 *
Bole City, Bortala Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China

With the surface area of 458 sq km (177 sq mi), Sayram Lake is Xinjiang's Largest Alpine Lake



By *石耀臣* from 500px.com

















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes along the Yalu River at Kuandian County (Liaoning Province) - 辽宁宽甸 鸭绿江畔*
Kuandian County, Dandong City, Liaoning Province, NE China



By *傅强* from 500px.com

















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Boat Racing during Dragon Boat Festival in Guangzhou (Guangdong Province) - 广东广州 端午赛龙舟*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *陈国亨.RPF* from 500px.com












































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*10km Long Silver Beach at Hailing Island in Yangjiang (Guangdong Province) - 广东阳江 海陵岛十里银滩*
Yangjiang City, Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *李琼* from 500px.com


















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*11th Century Pizhi Pagoda at Lingyan Temple in Jinan (Shandong Province) - 山东济南 灵岩寺辟支塔*
Jinan City, Capital of Shandong Province, Northern China


By *泰山斩云剑* from 500px.com















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qilai Mountain at Hualien County (Taiwan) - 台灣花蓮 奇萊山*
Hualien County, East Taiwan










奇萊山 by KENT FAN, on Flickr









奇萊山 by KENT FAN, on Flickr









奇萊山 by KENT FAN, on Flickr

































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at the Pamir Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆 帕米尔高原风景*
Akto County, Kizilsu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










Untitled by blue fish5, on Flickr































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gaoyiling Danxia Landform Scenic Area in Chenzhou (Hunan Province) - 湖南郴州 高椅岭景区*
Chenzhou City, Hunan Province, Central China


It is located next to the *Mount Feitian (or Feitianshan Danxia Landform) National Geo-Park (飞天山国家地质公园）*



By *明银 柳* from 500px.com









































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient City of Langzhong (Sichuan Province) - 四川 阆中古城*
Langzhong City, Nanchong City, Sichuan Province, SW China


By *徐州_李亚东* from 500px.com












































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Roads along Sandstone Landforms by Yellow River at Jingtai County  (Gansu Province) - 甘肃景泰 黄河石林盘山公路*
Jingtai County, Baiyin City, Gansu Province, NW China



By *NoOne晓东* from 500px.com








































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Gannan (Gansu Province) - 甘肃甘南风景*
Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China


By *NoOne晓东* from 500px.com












































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Autumn at a Chinese Garden in Wuxi (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏无锡 秋天庭园里的红枫*
Wuxi City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



By *游子Toscana* from 500px.com














































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*14th Century Wuliangdian Hall at National Army Memorial Cemetery in Nanjing (Jiansgu Province) - 江苏南京 灵谷寺无梁殿*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



By *曲奇勇士* from 500px.com


















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fragrant Hills in Autumn (Beijing) - 北京金秋 香山红叶*
Haidian District, Beijing Municipality, Northern China


By *yuchibang* from 500px.com
























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Volcanic Weizhou Island (Guangxi) - 广西北海 涠洲岛*
Beihai City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China


By *柳戈涉影* from 500px.com






































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Volcanic Weizhou Island (Guangxi) - 广西北海 涠洲岛*
Beihai City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China


By *GA* from 500px.com












































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qinghai Part of the Nianbaoyuze Mountains (5,369 M) and the Fairy Lake - 青海久治 年保玉则 仙女湖*
Jigzhi County, Golog Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China

Nianbaoyuze is the eastern section of the *Bayan Har Mountains (巴颜喀拉山脉)*.
It is also part of the *Sanjiangyuan National Nature Reserve (三江源国家级自然保护区)*.

3/4 part of the Nianbaoyuze Protected Area is at the *Jigzhi County (Qinghai Province)*, while the rest 1/4 part belongs to the neighbouring *Ngawa County (Sichuan Province)*.




By *山如楼阁* from 500px.com













































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Natural Salt Pans at Qaidam Basin (Qinghai Province) - 青海海西 柴达木盆地盐湖群*
Haixi Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China


By *深蓝天空* from 500px.com





















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Natural Salt Pans at Qaidam Basin (Qinghai Province) - 青海海西 柴达木盆地盐湖群*
Haixi Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China


By *深蓝天空* from 500px.com







































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Eboliang Yardang Landforms at Qaidam Basin (Qinghai Province) - 青海海西 柴达木 俄博梁雅丹地貌*
Haixi Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China


By *砚湖风景* from 500px.com























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Baquanxia Gorge at Taihang Mountains in Changzhi (Shanxi Province) - 山西长治 太行山八泉峡*
Changzhi City, Shanxi Province, Northern China


By *石耀臣* from 500px.com
































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Baimai Springs in Jinan City (Shandong Province) - 山东济南 百脉泉景区*
Jinan City, Capital of Shandong Province, Northern China

Jinan is often known as the *"Spring City (泉城)"* in China for its famous 72 *artesian springs*



By *钢铁人生* from 500px.com



















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yangtze River's Xiling Gorge (Hubei Province) - 湖北宜昌 长江西陵峡*
Yichang City, Hubei Province, Central China

*Xiling Gorge* is one of the famous *Three Gorges (长江三峡)* at the Middle Yangtze River


By *川江渔翁* from 500px.com





































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jomolhari Peak (@ 7,326 m) in the Himalayas (Tibet) - 西藏亚东 卓木拉日峰*
Yadong County, Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *公子老白 Laobai* from 500px.com
























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Amazhimi Peak in the Himalayas (Tibet) - 西藏亚东 阿玛直米雪山*
Yadong County, Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *公子老白 Laobai* from 500px.com













































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Unknown Mountains at Garzê Prefecture (Sichuan Province) - 四川甘孜 山外有山*
Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


By *大牛行走在路上* from 500px.com























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qingdao Former Jiaozhou Governor's Hall After Snow (Shandong Province) - 山东青岛 前德国总督府 雪景*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China

The building was designed by the German architect Friedrich Mahlke (1871 – 1944) and was constructed during the years from 1904 to 1906. 
It was officially handed over to the former German colonial administration on April 2, 1906.



By *骆驼的眼睛* from 500px.com



















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Winery Zhangyu's Chateau Vineyard in Suburban Beijing - 北京密云 张裕爱斐堡国际酒庄*
Miyun District, Beijing Municipality, Northern China


By *小舌湾湾* from 500px.com



















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yifeng Gate of the Nanjing City Wall and the Yuejiang Tower (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏南京 仪凤楼城门和阅江楼*



By *方* from 500px.com

















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gangshika Peak (5,255 M) of the Qilian Moountains (Qinghai Province) - 青海门源 祁连山岗什卡峰*
Menyuan County, Haibei Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China


By *iMxL* from 500px.com
























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Homemade Military Aircrafts at Zhuhai Air Show (Guangdong Province) - 广东 珠海航展 国产战机*
Zhuhai City, Guangdong Province, Southern China























*Chengdu J-10 (歼-10)*

By *一乐* from 500px.com















*Xi'an Y-20 (运-20)*

By *一乐* from 500px.com

















*Chengdu J-20 (歼-20)*
It is a single-seat, twinjet, all-weather, stealth fifth-generation fighter aircraft developed by China's Chengdu Aerospace Corporation for the People's Liberation Army Air Force.
The J-20 is the world's third operational fifth-generation stealth fighter aircraft after the F-22 and F-35.

By *三万五千英尺的梦* from 500px.com


















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Zhajinjiabo (5,833 M) and the Cuopu Lake (Sichuan Province) - 四川巴塘 扎金甲博神山和措普湖*
Batang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


By *闪念无极* from 500px.com








































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulingyuan National Geo-park (Hunan Province) - 湖南张家界 武陵源国家地质公园 *
Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China













By *逐光猎影* from 500px.com









































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kalajun Grasslands at the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆特克斯 天山喀拉峻草原*
Tekes County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China






















DSC00151 by TS Zhang, on Flickr









DSC09958 by TS Zhang, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bitoujiao Cape at Ruifang District (Taiwan) - 台灣 新北瑞芳 鼻頭角*
Ruifang District, New Taipei City, NE Taiwan










Aerial view of Bitou Cape lighthouse 鼻頭角燈塔 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr









aerial view of Bitou Cape lighthouse 鼻頭角燈塔 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Mystic Grand Canyon of the Tianshan (Xinjiang) - 新疆 天山神秘大峡谷*
Kuqa County, Aksu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China













By *Ll朗朗* from 500px.com






































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Sanfang Qixiang District of Fuzhou (Fujian Province) - 福建福州 三坊七巷*
Fuzhou City, Capital of Fujian Province, Eastern China


By *邪气凛然* from 500px.com 














































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yandang Mountains National Geo-park in Yueqing (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江乐清 雁荡山国家地质公园*
Yueqing City, Wenzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


Yandang Mountains were formed through volcanic activity during the Cretaceous period c. 100-120 million years ago


By *YONG / 赵勇* from 500px.com
























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qinghai–Tibet Railway near the Kunlun Mountains (Qinghai Province) - 青海 昆仑山附近的青藏铁路*
Qinghai Province, NW China


By *trekker* from 500px.com










































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lushi Ancient Town in Fengqing County (Yunnan Province) - 云南凤庆 鲁史古镇*
Fengqing County, Lincang City, Yunnan Province, SW China


By *熊发寿 . 青霞* from 500px.com








































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xishan Mountains by the Dian Lake (Yunnan Province) - 云南昆明 滇池西山*
Kunming City, Capital of Yunnan Province, SW China


By *石耀臣* from 500px.com










































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*5th Century Maijishan Grottoes on the Ancient Silk Road  (Gansu Province) - 甘肃天水 麦积山石窟*
Tianshui City, Gansu Province, NW China


*Maijishan Grottoes* is one of the 22 Chinese sites of the *Silk Roads: the Routes Network of Chang'an-Tianshan Corridor* World Heritage Site












By *仙仁送灯* from 500px.ocm
















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Himalayas Viewing from Jilonggou Valley at Gyirong County (Tibet) - 西藏吉隆沟 喜马拉雅群山*
Gyirong County, Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *丹心蝶舞* from 500px.com











































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Ancient Village at Yongzhou (Hunan Province) - 湖南永州 某古村*
Yongzhou City, Hunan Province, Central China



By *梵镜影像* from 500px.com





















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ninong Valley at the Meili Snow Mountains (Yunnan Province) - 云南德钦 梅里雪山尼农峡谷*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China


By *岱林 路* from 500px.com






























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

* Chola Mountains (6,168 M) & Yilhun Lhatso (Xinluhai) Lake - 雀儿山 及 玉隆拉措 (新路海)*
Dêgê County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China



By *LaoJianChang* from 500px.com




















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Butterfly Cliff by the Qing River at Enhsi (Hubei Province) - 湖北恩施 清江蝴蝶崖*
Enshi Autonomous Prefecture, Hubei Province, Central China


By *李进* from 500px.com












































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Desert Poplar Trees in Tarim River at Xayar County (Xinjiang) - 新疆沙雅县 塔里木河胡杨林 *
Xayar County, Aksu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


By *米粒儿* from 500px.com












































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Resort Town of Guling at Mount Lu National Park (Jiangxi Province) - 江西庐山 牯岭镇*
Jiujiang City, Jiangxi Province, Central China


Mount Lu or Lushan (庐山) is an UNESCO World Heritage Site












By *石耀臣* from 500px.com































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhagana Mountains in Clouds at Têwo County (Gansu Province) - 甘肃迭部县 扎尕那*
Têwo County, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China


By *Steven* from 500px.com








































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chifeng Part of the Bashang Grasslands (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙赤峰 坝上草原*
Chifeng City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Northern China


By *JIAJUN* from 500px.com































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hanshan ( or Cold Mountain) Temple in Suzhou (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏苏州 寒山寺*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


Hanshan Temple was first built in the 6th Century.
Hanshan Temple is famed not only in China, but also in Japan and Korea because of the poem *"A Night Mooring by Maple Bridge" (楓橋夜泊)*, by 8th Century poet, *Zhang Ji (张继)*. 
The poem describes the melancholy scene of a dejected traveller, moored at night at Fengqiao, hearing the bells of Hanshan Temple:

月落烏啼霜滿天， 
江楓漁火對愁眠。 
姑蘇城外寒山寺， 
夜半鐘聲到客船。 

While I watch the moon go down, a crow caws through the frost,
Under the shadows of maple-trees a fisherman moves with his torch,
And I hear, from beyond Suzhou, from the temple on Cold Mountain,
Ringing for me, here in my boat, the midnight bell.


By *刺桐* from 500px.com























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Suzhou Humble Administrator's Garden in Autumn (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏苏州 拙政园秋色*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


It is one of the *9 Classical Gardens in Suzhou* that has been inscribed as the UNESCO World Heritage Site 












By *水天堂* from 500px.com

























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Quarter of Suzhou at Dusk (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏 姑苏古城 暮色*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China












From *Ming* until Late *Qing Dynasty* (circa mid-14th-century to mid-19th-century), Suzhou was China's Economic, Cultural, and Commercial Center (like today's Shanghai, its neighbouring city).
Suzhou was usually twinned with the nearby city *Hangzhou* in ancient China for their beautiful cityscapes and opulence. 
There is the Chinese saying, *"Heaven Above, Suzhou and Hangzhou below." (上有天堂, 下有苏杭)*

The City is renowned for dozens of *Classical Chinese Scholars' Gardens* (9 of them have been listed as UNESCO World Heritage Sites), canals, stone bridges, temples, pagodas, and historical waterfront districts. 




By *水天堂* from 500px.com












By *刺桐* from 500px.com














































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yellow River Bend at Henan County (Qinghai Province) - 青海河南县柯生乡黄河湾*
Henan County, Huangnan Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China


By *雨浓* from 500px.com










































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Snowy Peaks at Balagezong Scenic Area (Yunnan Province) - 云南香格里拉 巴拉格宗群峰*
Shangri-La City, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China


By *百岁大喵* from 500px.com











































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sand meets the Rocks in Gangou Valley at Toksun County (Xinjiang) - 新疆托克逊 甘沟沙石风景*
Toksun County, Turpan City, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


By *AFUN 阿方* from 500px.com












































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Tropical Shimei Bay at Wanning City (Hainan Province) - 海南万宁 石梅湾*
Wanning City, Hainan Province, Southern China


By *正方形* from 500px.com










































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Three Gorges Goddess Peak at Wushan County (Chongqing) - 重庆巫山 三峡神女峰*
Wushan County, Chongqing Municipality, SW China



By *智明* from 500px.com


























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Fish Head Bend at the Little Three Gorges in Wushan County (Chongqing) - 重庆巫山 小三峡鱼头湾*
Wushan County, Chongqing Municipality, SW China


By *大重九* from 500px.com














































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Rulong Wooden Bridge Built in 1625 at Qingyuan County (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江庆元 明代廊桥 如龙桥*
Qingyuan County, Lishui City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


By *和氣致祥 *from 500px.com
















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*15th Century Ming Great Wall at Shanyin County (Shanxi Province) - 山西山阴广武 明长城*
Shanyin County, Shuozhou City, Shanxi Province, Northern China













By *瑞雪* from 500px.com








































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Valley at the foot of the Mount Ge'nyen in Litang County (Sichuan Province) - 四川理塘 格聂神山脚下谷地*
Litang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


By *百岁大喵* from 500px.com











































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Ge'nyen (or Genie) at Litang County (Sichuan Province) - 四川理塘 格聂神山*
Litang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


With an elevation of 6,204 metres (20,354 ft), Mount Ge'nyen is the highest peak of the *Shaluli Mountains (沙鲁里山)*.
Colloquially, it is regarded as the 3rd tallest peak in Sichuan Province after *Mount Gongga* at 7,556 m (24,790 ft) and *Mount Siguniang* at 6,250 m (20,510ft).
However, the fact is that a few minor peaks of the Mount Gongga are over 6,500 metres, making neither Mount Siguniang in the 2nd position nor Mount Ge'nyen the 3rd among Sichuan's Peaks.



By *百岁大喵* from 500px.com
















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qingdao's Old German Quarter (Shandong Province) - 山东 青岛老城 (原德租界)*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China


By *王高波* from 500px.com























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Village Diaolou (Watchtower) in Shenzhen (Guangdong Province) - 广东深圳 龙华观澜碉楼*
Longhua District, Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China



By *梵镜影像* from 500px.com



















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cloud Gate Dance Theatre's Performance at Taitung County (Taiwan) - 台灣臺東縣 雲門舞集之'松煙'*
Taitung County, SE Taiwan


*Cloud Gate Dance Theater (Chinese: 雲門舞集)* is a modern dance group based in Taiwan, the first of its kind in Asia.
It was founded by choreographer *Lin Hwai-min (Chinese: 林懷民)* in 1973. 










松煙 'Pine Smoke' 2018 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr









Pine Smoke 松煙 2018 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Sapu (6,556 m) and its Glacier at Biru County (Tibet) - 西藏比如 萨普神山和萨普冰川*
Biru County, Nagqu City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

Mount Sapu is a holy mountain in the indigenous Tibetan religion *Bon (苯教)*.



By *季大大* from 500px.com




















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ferris Wheel Atop the Canton Tower in Guangzhou (Guangdong Province) - 广东广州 广州塔摩天轮*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *林宇先.RPF *from 500px.com



















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Haokun Lake at Lingyun County (Guangxi) - 广西凌云 浩坤湖*
Lingyun County, Baise city, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China


By *光圈F24* from 500px.com









































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Misty Countryside at Wuyuan County (Jiangxi Province) - 江西婺源 云雾田园*
Wuyuan County, Shangrao City, Jiangxi Province, Central China


By *一佳one* from 500px.com











































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Town of Tunxi at Huangshan City (Anhui Province) - 安徽黄山 屯溪老街*
Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China


By *雨花石* from 500px.com













































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiaju Tibetan Villages at Danba County (Sichuan Province) - 四川丹巴 甲居藏寨*
Danba County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


By *徐州_李亚东* from 500px.com














































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Disney Resort - 上海迪士尼乐园*
Shanghai Municipality, Eastern China













By *YONG* from 500px.com












































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yu County Section of the Taihang Mountains (Hebei Province) - 河北蔚县 太行山*
Yu County, Zhangjiakou City, Heibei Province, Northern China



By *石耀臣* from 500px.com












































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Luoke Track of the Yading National Nature Reserve (Sichuan Province) - 四川 亚丁洛克线*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China



By *Xiawan* from 500px.com
























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lesser Known Lakes at the Yading National Nature Reserve (Sichuan Province) - 四川 亚丁人迹罕至的海子*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China




*Boyongcuo Lake - 波用措*

By *登徒子户外_叶子* from 500px.com















*Snake Lake - 蛇湖*

By *Borling* from 500px.com

















*Frog Lake - 青蛙海*

By *罗一颂 Roy Soong* from 500px.com







































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Abandoned Fishing Village at Gouqi Island in East China Sea (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江嵊泗 枸杞岛无人渔村*
Shengsi County, Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


By *lujiamin* from 500px.com























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Glaciers at the North Slope of the Shishapangma Peak (Tibet) - 西藏聂拉木 希夏邦马峰北坡冰塔林*
Nyalam County, Shigatse Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


Shishapangma Peak is the only *eight-thousander *entirely within China


By *Greatwj* from 500px.com



































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Luoji Mountain (4,357 M) in Xichang (Sichuan Province) - 四川西昌 螺髻山*
Xichang City, Liangshan Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China



By *毒无霜* from 500px.com
























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Moon Bay Scenic Area at Kangding City (Sichuan Province) - 四川康定 月亮湾景区*
Kangding City, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


By *毒无霜* from 500px.com











































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Anjihai (or Hongshan) Grand Canyon at the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆天山 安集海(红山)大峡谷*
Shawan County, Tacheng Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China












By *嘟嘟* from 500px.com
























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Long March-5 Was Successfully Launched From Wenchang Spacecraft Site (Hainan Province) - 海南文昌航天发射场 长征五号火箭成功发射*
Wenchang City, Hainan Province, Southern China


Photos from *xinhuanet.com*


> ​



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Liuxihe River Reservoir in Guangzhou (Guangdong Province) - 广东广州 流溪河水库*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *Steven* fro 500px.com


















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Dongshan District of Tongren City (Guizhou Province) - 贵州铜仁 东山古建筑群*
Tongren City, Guizhou Province, SW China


By *石耀臣* from 500px.com






































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wensu Grand Canyon at the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆天山 温宿大峡谷*
Wensu County, Aksu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China













By *新疆风光摄影沈久泉* from 500px.com







































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Langyi Temple at Ngawa County (Sichuan Province) - 四川阿坝 郎依寺*
Ngawa County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

Langyi Temple is a *Bon (苯教, an indigenous Tibetan religion)* monastery



By *蔬菜的糖果会* from 500px.com







































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fuwen Primary School Redevelopment at Chun'an County (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江淳安 翻新后的富文小学*
Chun'an County, Hangzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


It was Co-designed by Hangzhou-based Architects :

The Design Institute of Landscape and Architecture *China Academy of Art*
&
Wangwei studio





Photos from *archdaily.com*


















































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Train Passing the Shidu Viaduct in Fangshan District (Beijing) - 北京房山 火车驶过十渡蝙蝠山*
Fangshan District, Beijing Municipality, Northern China


By *DF7G5035* from 500px.com















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Railway Bridges on the Yongding River in Suburban Beijing - 北京 永定河铁路桥*
Beijing Municipality, Northern China


By* DF7G5035* from 500px.com



















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Zhuo'er of the Qilian Mountains Range (Qinghai Province) - 青海祁连 卓尔山*
Qilian County, Haibei Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China


By *蔬菜的糖果会* from 500px.com





















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hoodoos Landscapes at Yuanmou County (Yunnan Province) - 云南元谋 土林地貌*
Yuanmou County, Chuxiong Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China


By *于海童* from 500px.com












































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*11th Century Longxing Temple at Zhengding County (Heibei Province) - 河北正定 宋代隆兴寺*
Zhengding County, Shijiazhuang City, Hebei Province, Northern China


By *杨柳岸* from 500px.com













































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Valley at Balagezong Scenic Area (Yunnan Province) - 云南香格里拉 巴拉格宗山谷*
Shangri-La City, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China


By *元黎 于* from 500px.com












































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Marathon at the Yellow River Badlands Scenic Area in Jingtai County (Gansu Province) - 甘肃景泰 黄河石林万人马拉松*
Jingtai County, Baiyin City, Gansu Province, NW China


By *生晖* from 500px.com














































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Walled Turtle City After Snow at Jingtai County (Gansu Province) - 甘肃景泰 雪后龟城*
Jingtai County, Baiyin City, Gansu Province, NW China


By *生晖* from 500px.com














































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Badlands Landscapes at Tianshan Mountains near Bayanbulak (Xinjiang) - 新疆和静 巴音布鲁克天山石林*
Hejing County, Bayingolin Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


By *yanliang yu* from 500px.com










































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Taihang Mountains Qianyangou Valley at Wu'an City (Hebei Province) - 河北武安 太行山钱岩沟*
Wu'an City, Handan City, Hebei Province, Northern China


By *袁小淇* from 500px.com






























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjieluo Scenic Area at Weixi County (Yunnan Province) - 云南维西 南姐洛景区*
Weixi County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China


By *有翅膀的眼睛* from 500px.com












































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanbaxian Yardang Landforms at Da Qaidam (Qinghai Province) - 青海大柴旦 南八仙雅丹地貌*
Da Qaidam, Haixi Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China


By *戒掉可乐LIVES* from 500px.com













































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shuangqiaogou Valley at Mount Siguniang National Park (Sichuan Province) - 四川小金 四姑娘山双桥沟*
Xiaojin County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


By *戒掉可乐LIVES* from 500px.com










































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chifeng Part of the Bashang Grasslands (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙赤峰 坝上草原*
Chifeng City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Northern China



By *孙太升（铁匠炉老孙）* from 500px.com






































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yalong (Laigu) Glacier at Baxoi County (Tibet) - 西藏八宿 雅隆(来古)冰川*
Baxoi County, Chamdo City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


By *山水间* from 500px.com




















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Historical Qingguo Lane District in Changzhou (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏常州 青果巷*
Changzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


By *摄影师_19749* from 500px.com



































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qing Dynasty Zhao Mausoleum in Shenyang (Liaoning Province) - 辽宁沈阳 清昭陵*
Shenyang City, Capital of Liaoning Province, NE China












By *沙治强* from 500px.com












































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Village of Huangling at Wuyuan County (Jiangxi Province) - 江西婺源 篁岭古村*
Wuyuan County, Shangrao City, Jiangxi Province, Central China



By *PeterLau* from 500px.com







































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Old Village at the Mukeng Bamboo Forest in Yi County (Anhui Province) - 安徽黟县 木坑竹海*
Yi County, Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China


By *摄影师_19749* from 500px.com










































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Mang (or Mangshan) National Forest Park in Chenzhou (Hunan Province) - 湖南郴州 莽山国家森林公园*
Chenzhou City, Hunan Province, Central China



By *破烂王* from 500px.com






















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Laji (or Laji Shan) at Guide County (Qinghai Province) - 青海贵德 拉脊山*
Guide County, Hainan Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China


By *雨浓* from 500px.com





















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Tropical Wuzhizhou Island in Sanya (Hainan Province) - 海南三亚 蜈支洲岛*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China

With crystal clear water and wide sandy beaches, Sanya is the most famous tropical resort city in China


By *Dream Architect* from 500px.com









































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Keketuohai (or Koktokay) National Geo-park (Xinjiang) - 新疆 可可托海国家地质公园*
Fuyun County, Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China



By *藏地光影小张* from 500px.com





































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*White Horse Snow Mountain (@ 5,429 M) at Dêqên County (Yunnan Province) - 云南德钦 白马雪山*
Dêqên County, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China

It was named White Horse Snow Mountain because it looks like a white horse turning back its head


By *雪山飞虎* from 500px.com
















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Majestic Landscapes in Xinjiang - 大美新疆*
Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


By *林子大了* from 500px.com































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Majestic Landscapes in Xinjiang - 大美新疆*
Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


By *林子大了* from 500px.com






























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Laji at Gui'de County (Qinghai Province) - 青海贵德 拉脊山*
Gui'de County, Hainan Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China









by 高兴 on 500px









by 高兴 on 500px









by 高兴 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Anjihai Grand Canyon at Shawan County (Xinjiang) - 新疆沙湾 安集海大峡谷*
Shawan County, Tacheng Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China









by 高兴 on 500px









by 高兴 on 500px









by 高兴 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Southeast Coast of Hainan Island (Hainan Province) - 海南岛东南海岸 热带风情*
Hainan Province, Southern China

Home to numerous Tropical Beaches and Resorts, Hainan is known as China's Hawaii









by 微摄Mr.wang on 500px









by 微摄Mr.wang on 500px









by 微摄Mr.wang on 500px









by 微摄Mr.wang on 500px









by 微摄Mr.wang on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Southeast Coast of Hainan Island (Hainan Province) - 海南岛东南海岸 热带风情*
Hainan Province, Southern China

Home to numerous Tropical Beaches and Resorts, Hainan is known as China's Hawaii









by 微摄Mr.wang on 500px









by 微摄Mr.wang on 500px









by 微摄Mr.wang on 500px









by 微摄Mr.wang on 500px









by 微摄Mr.wang on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jampayang Peak (@ 5,958m) at the Yading National Nature Reserve (Sichuan Province) - 四川稻城 亚丁央迈勇*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

Jampayang Peak is one of the 3 major peaks of Yading, the other two are Chenrezig (仙乃日, @ 6,032m) and Chanadorje (夏诺多吉, @ 5,958m).
All these 3 Peaks are Holy Mountains in Tibetan Buddhism.









by 硕果 on 500px









by 硕果 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mountain Villages in Southern Anhui (Anhui Province) - 安徽 皖南山村*
Anhui Province, Central China


Jiapeng Villages, Jixi County, Xuancheng City - 宣城绩溪家朋乡








by PANQINRUI on 500px



Guanlu Villages, Yi County, Huangshan City - 黄山黟县关麓村








by 東東東 on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mountains in Jiangxi (Jiangxi Province) - 江西 山景*
Jiangxi Province, Central China


Mount Longhu - 龙虎山








by lzy9290 on 500px



Mount Wugong - 武功山








by lzy9290 on 500px



Mount Lu - 庐山








by lzy9290 on 500px



Mount Guifeng (or Turtle Mountain) - 龟峰山








by 晓欢XIAOHUAN on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dongshan Island at Dongshan County (Fujian Province) - 福建东山 东山岛*
Dongshan County, Zhangzhou City, Fujian Province, Eastern China









by 娃娃脸大叔 on 500px









by 娃娃脸大叔 on 500px









by 娃娃脸大叔 on 500px



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Qingdao (or Tsingtao) Downtown (Shandong Province) - 山东青岛 旧德租界区*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China

The Port City of Qingdao (or Tsingtao), the Urban Center of *Kiautschou Bay Concession, *was a German Colony from 1898 to 1914









by Luxury_S on 500px









by Luxury_S on 500px









by Luxury_S on 500px









by Luxury_S on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yangtze River Bridge Over the Old Town of Masangxi (Chongqing) - 重庆 马桑溪大桥下的古镇*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China










by AOW桐 on 500px









by AOW桐 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Layers upon Layers of the Vertical Chongqing (or Chungking) - 立体山城 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China









by AOW桐 on 500px









by AOW桐 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Extinct Volcanoes in Datong (Shanxi Province) - 山西大同 死火山群*
Datong City, Shanxi Province, Northern China










by 游荡的山 on 500px









by 游荡的山 on 500px









by 游荡的山 on 500px









by 游荡的山 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Yongning Rock Caves at Zhidan County (Shaanxi Province) - 陕西志丹 永宁山古寨*
Zhidan County, Yan'an City, Shaanxi Province, NW China










by 游荡的山 on 500px









by 游荡的山 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tangshan** Municipal Library (Hebei Province) - 河北唐山 唐山图书馆*
Tangshan City, Hebei Province, Northern China









by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px









by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pamir Mountains** at Kashgar (Xinjiang) - 新疆喀什 帕米尔高原*
Kashgar City, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










by 魔影游侠 on 500px









by 魔影游侠 on 500px



*







*



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Gongga** Viewing from the Lenggacuo Lake (Sichuan Province) - 四川康定 冷嘎措看贡嘎雪山*
Kangding City, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


At the height of 7,556 m (24,790 ft), Mount Gongga or Minya Konka is the highest mountain in Sichuan Province.
Mount Gongga thus is also known as the *"King of All Sichuan Mountains (蜀山之王)"*










by garey on 500px









by garey on 500px









by garey on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Part of the Altai Mountains at Altay Prefecture (Xinjiang) - 新疆阿勒泰 阿尔泰山*
Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China









by garey on 500px









by garey on 500px









by garey on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes in Guangxi - 广西风情*
Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China









by 红树林 on 500px









by 红树林 on 500px









by 红树林 on 500px









by 红树林 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulingyuan (or Zhangjiajie) National Park** (Hunan Province) - 湖南张家界 武陵源国家公园*
Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China


















by 西门 on 500px









by 西门 on 500px









by 西门 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Historical District of Zhongshan (Guangdong Province) - 广东中山 历史街区*
Zhongshan City, Guangdong Province, Southern China









by 蓝调LD__ on 500px









by 蓝调LD__ on 500px









by 蓝调LD__ on 500px









by 蓝调LD__ on 500px






















​


----------



## beto_chaves (Aug 10, 2007)

*Xian and the Terracotta Warriors*





























👆

photos without providing source/credit will be deleted next time 👮‍♂️


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qing River** Grand Canyon at Enshi (Hubei Province) - 湖北恩施 清江大峡谷*
Enshi Prefecture, Hubei Province, Central China

*Qing River* is a right (southern) tributary of the *Yangtze River*  in Western Hubei Province 










by 文林 on 500px









by 文林 on 500px









by 文林 on 500px





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qing River** Grand Canyon at Enshi (Hubei Province) - 湖北恩施 清江大峡谷*
Enshi Prefecture, Hubei Province, Central China

*Qing River* is a right (southern) tributary of the *Yangtze River*  in Western Hubei Province










by 文林 on 500px









by 文林 on 500px









by 文林 on 500px









by 文林 on 500px









by 文林 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guxiang Lake at Bomê County (Tibet) - 西藏波密 古乡湖*
Bomê County, Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region SW China









by 北京可乐 on 500px









by 北京可乐 on 500px









by 北京可乐 on 500px



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianshan Mountains** Landscapes along the Dushanzi to Kuqa Highway (Xinjiang) - 新疆 独库公路沿途 天山风景*
Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China









by 爱摄影的陈小树 on 500px









by 爱摄影的陈小树 on 500px









by 爱摄影的陈小树 on 500px




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical **Bon** Temples at Chamdo (Tibet) - 西藏昌都 苯教寺院*
Chamdo City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

Unlike the imported Tibetan Buddhism,* Bon (苯教)* is an Indigenous Tibetan Religion










by 西门 on 500px









by 西门 on 500px









by 西门 on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dahaidao Badlands Landscapes at Hami (Xinjiang) - 新疆哈密 大海道*
Hami City, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China











by 续航员 on 500px









by Liwn on 500px









by Liwn on 500px









by Liwn on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dragon Boat Racing All Across China Yesterday - 华夏大地 端午节 赛龙舟*
Yesterday (June 25, 2020) was the annual Chinese Dragon Boat Festival. The festival occurs on the 5th day of the 5th month of the traditional Chinese calendar.



















by 小桥流水 on 500px









by NIGO on 500px









by 益生JUN on 500px









by 益生JUN on 500px









by 晓明影像 on 500px











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 16th Century Ningbo Tianyi Chamber (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江宁波 明代藏书楼 天一阁*
Ningbo City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Built in 1561, Tianyi Chamber is the oldest existing private library in China










by 未雨先生 on 500px









by 未雨先生 on 500px









by 未雨先生 on 500px

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kunqu Opera** Performance at Couple's Retreat Garden in Suzhou (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏苏州 昆曲 耦园梦忆*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

Kunqu Opera is one of the oldest extant forms of Chinese opera originated from us *Wu Cultural Region** (Shanghai, Zhejiang & Southern Jiangsu)*.
It has been listed as one of the Masterpieces of the Oral and Intangible Heritage of Humanity by UNESCO since 2001.
The *Couple's Retreat Garden (耦园)* is one of the *9 Classical Gardens of Suzhou* had been inscribed as UNESCO World Heritage Sites.


















by 呆呆龙 on 500px









by 摄郎大叔 on 500px

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 10th Century **Tiger Hill Pagoda** in Suzhou (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏苏州 千年古塔 虎丘塔*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China









by 沉默似神仙 on 500px









by 沉默似神仙 on 500px









by 沉默似神仙 on 500px
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Autumn at the Lingering Garden in Suzhou (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏苏州 留园秋色*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

The *Lingering Garden (留园)* is one of the *9 Classical Gardens of Suzhou* had been inscribed as UNESCO World Heritage Sites.


















by 沉默似神仙 on 500px









by 沉默似神仙 on 500px























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient City of Suzhou (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏苏州 姑苏古城*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










by hanyu（瀚羽）on 500px









by hanyu（瀚羽）on 500px









by hanyu（瀚羽）on 500px


The Suzhou Museum - 苏州博物馆








by hanyu（瀚羽）on 500px


The 11th Century Ruiguang Pagoda - 宋代 瑞光塔








by hanyu（瀚羽）on 500px


The 12th Century Beisi Pagoda at Duck - 宋代 北寺塔 暮色








by hanyu（瀚羽）on 500px
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Resort by the Yellow Sea in Qingdao (Shandong Province) - 山东青岛 涵碧楼*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China









by 苗子 on 500px









by 苗子 on 500px









by 苗子 on 500px









by 苗子 on 500px






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Resorts at Qingshui (or Clear Water) Bay in Lingshui (Hainan Province) - 海南陵水 清水湾度假区*
Lingshui County, Hainan Province, Southern China

Home to numerous tropical beaches, forests and resorts, Hainan Island is known as *China's Hawaii *










by 135****8862 on 500px









by 135****8862 on 500px









by 135****8862 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Resorts at Qingshui (or Clear Water) Bay in Lingshui (Hainan Province) - 海南陵水 清水湾度假区*
Lingshui County, Hainan Province, Southern China

Home to numerous tropical beaches, forests and resorts, Hainan Island is known as *China's Hawaii *










by 135****8862 on 500px









by 135****8862 on 500px









by 135****8862 on 500px



*







*




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cuoka Lake in Winter at Xinlong County (Sichuan Province) - 四川新龙 冬季的措卡湖*
Xinlong County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

The Bank of the Lake is dotted with big and small Tibetan Buddhist Monasteries










by 凡品 on 500px









by 凡品 on 500px









by 凡品 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Tibetan Town of Litang in Winter (Sichuan Province) - 四川理塘 藏区雪景*
Litang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










by 牧人摄影 on 500px









by 牧人摄影 on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient City Gates of Xi'an (Shaanxi Province) - 陕西西安 古城门*
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China









by younpleaive on 500px









by younpleaive on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Traditional Dishes from Different Regional Chinese Cuisines - 各地中华美食*



*Buddha Jumps Over the Wall **(Fujian Cuisine) - 佛跳墙 (闽菜)*
East China








by wxdwz on 500px















*Fish with Pickled Mustard Greens (Sichuan Cuisine) - 酸菜鱼(川菜)*
SW China








by wxdwz on 500px








by wxdwz on 500px
















*Peking Duck (Beijing Cuisine) - 北京烤鸭 (京菜)*
North China








by wxdwz on 500px








by wxdwz on 500px

*







*





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Niubeiliang Section of Qinling Mountains at Zhashui County (Shaanxi Province) - 陕西柞水 秦岭牛背梁*
Zhashui County, Shangluo City, Shaanxi Province, NW China










by 硕果 on 500px









by 硕果 on 500px









by 硕果 on 500px









by 硕果 on 500px









by 硕果 on 500px










by 硕果 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pagsum Lake** at Gongbo'gyamda County** (Tibet) - 西藏工布江达 巴松措*
Gongbo'gyamda County, Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China









by 刷新 on 500px









by 刷新 on 500px









by 刷新 on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Mount Kailash at **Burang County** (Tibet) - 西藏普兰 冈仁波齐神山*
Burang County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China









by 刷新 on 500px









by 刷新 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Anjihai Grand Canyon at Shawan County (Xinjiang) - 新疆沙湾 安集海大峡谷*
Shawan County, Tacheng Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China









by 巴甫洛夫的猹 on 500px









by 巴甫洛夫的猹 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 16th Century Yongzuo Temple Twin Pagodas at Taiyuan City (Shanxi Province) - 山西太原 永祚寺双塔*
Taiyuan City, Capital of Shanxi Province, Northern China









by 晨曦绝度 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Enshi (Hubei Province) - 湖北恩施 鄂西风情*
Enshi Prefecture, Hubei Province, Central China









by 西间 on 500px









by 西间 on 500px









by 西间 on 500px









by 西间 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Enshi (Hubei Province) - 湖北恩施 鄂西风情*
Enshi Prefecture, Hubei Province, Central China








by 西间 on 500px









by 西间 on 500px









by 西间 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Grasslands at the Ili Section of the Tianshan Mounatins (Xinjiang) - 新疆伊犁 天山草原*
Tekes County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


















by shewon曲洋 on 500px









by shewon曲洋 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Grasslands at the Ili Section of the Tianshan Mounatins (Xinjiang) - 新疆伊犁 天山草原*
Tekes County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


















by 方人风光摄影 on 500px









by 方人风光摄影 on 500px









by 方人风光摄影 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Traditional Chinese Opera Performance at an Ancient Theater in Liling (Hunan Province) - 湖南醴陵 古戏台传统戏剧表演*
Liling City, Zhuzhou City, Hunan Province, Central China









by 柱哥 on 500px









by 柱哥 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Village of Shanggantang at Jiangyong County (Hunan Province) - 湖南江永 上甘棠古村*
Jiangyong County, Yongzhou City, Hunan Province, Central China









by 莫子【微信QQ：378285352】on 500px









by 莫子【微信QQ：378285352】on 500px









by 莫子【微信QQ：378285352】on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Cuiyan at Jinzhou (Liaoning Province) - 辽宁锦州 翠岩山*
Jinzhou City, Liaoning Province, NE China









by 杨铁军 on 500px









by 杨铁军 on 500px









by 杨铁军 on 500px









by 杨铁军 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Cuiyan at Jinzhou (Liaoning Province) - 辽宁锦州 翠岩山*
Jinzhou City, Liaoning Province, NE China









by 杨铁军 on 500px









by 杨铁军 on 500px









by 杨铁军 on 500px









by 杨铁军 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Fanjjing** National Nature Reserve at Tongren (Guizhou Province) - 贵州铜仁 梵净山自然保护区*
Tongren City, Guizhou Province, SW China


















by 一笔秋毫 on 500px









by 一笔秋毫 on 500px









by 一笔秋毫 on 500px









by 一笔秋毫 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Launch of Tianwen-1 at **Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site** (Hainan Province) - 海南文昌 天问一号发射现场*
Wenchang City, Hainan Province, Southern China

Tianwen-1 is *China's 1st Mission to Mars (中国首次火星探测)*. 
The mission was successfully launched from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site on 23 July 2020









by 观星打鸟 on 500px









by 观星打鸟 on 500px









by 观星打鸟 on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Canal Town of Zhouzhuang at Kunshan (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏昆山 周庄古镇*
Kunshan City, Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China









by 尾生 on 500px









by 尾生 on 500px









by 尾生 on 500px









by 尾生 on 500px









by 尾生 on 500px






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Canal Town of Zhouzhuang at Kunshan (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏昆山 周庄古镇*
Kunshan City, Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China









by 尾生 on 500px









by 尾生 on 500px









by 尾生 on 500px









by 尾生 on 500px









by 尾生 on 500px























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hongkeng Tulou Cluster at Nanjing County (Fujian Province) - 福建南靖 洪坑土楼*
Nanjing County, Zhangzhou City, Fujian Province, Eastern China

It is one of the 46 *Fujian Tulou* Clusters that has been inscribed as the UNESCO World Heritage Site


















by Noah on 500px









by Noah on 500px









by Noah on 500px






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Danxia Landscapes** by the Dajin Lake at Taining County (Fujian Province) - 福建泰宁 大金湖丹霞地貌*
Taining County, Sanming City, Fujian Province, Eastern China









by Noah on 500px









by Noah on 500px









by Noah on 500px





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiuzhaigou** and Huanglong National Parks at **Ngawa Prefecture** (Sichuan Province) - 四川阿坝 九寨沟和黄龙景区*
Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

Both of Jiuzhaihou and Huanglong are UNESCO World Heritage Sites.


















by 一无 on 500px









by 一无 on 500px









by 一无 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dangling Mountians (@ 5,470 M) and Huluhai Lake at **Danba County** (Sichuan Province) - 四川丹巴 党岭葫芦海*
Danba County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China









by 知心而已 on 500px









by 知心而已 on 500px



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zuo River** at Longzhou County (Guangxi) - 广西龙州 左江风光*
Longzhou County, Chongzuo City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China









by 绕梁之影 on 500px









by 绕梁之影 on 500px









by 绕梁之影 on 500px









by 绕梁之影 on 500px









by 绕梁之影 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zuo River** at Longzhou County (Guangxi) - 广西龙州 左江风光*
Longzhou County, Chongzuo City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China









by 绕梁之影 on 500px









by 绕梁之影 on 500px









by 绕梁之影 on 500px









by 绕梁之影 on 500px









by 绕梁之影 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Volcanic Landscape at the Pamir Mountains in Akto County (Xinjiang) - 新疆阿克陶 帕米尔高原 火山地貌*
Akto County, Kizilsu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China









by 桃叔 on 500px









by 桃叔 on 500px









by 桃叔 on 500px









by 桃叔 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hoh Xil National Nature Reserve** at Yushu (Qinghai Province) - 青海玉树 可可西里自然保护区*
Yushu Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China


















by 昊宇 on 500px









by 昊宇 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibetan Plateau at **Yushu** (Qinghai Province) - 青海玉树 高原风情*
Yushu Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China









by 张万祺 on 500px


Upper Reach of the Yangtze River - 长江上游








by 张万祺 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Valley at the Guokala Riju Mountains in **Nyingchi** (Tibet) - 西藏林芝 郭喀拉日居 某山谷*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China









by Jan Shen on 500px









by Jan Shen on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Sapu Mountain (@ 6,956 M) and Sapu Glacier Lakes at Biru County (Tibet) - 西藏比如 萨普神山和萨普冰湖*
Biru County, Nagqu Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China









by Jan Shen on 500px









by Jan Shen on 500px









by Jan Shen on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Islands off the Coast of Wanning (Hainan Province) - 海南万宁 热带小岛*
Wanning City, Hainan Province, Southern China


Dazhou Island - 大洲岛








by 绵羊变狮子旅行摄影  on 500px



Jiajing Island - 加井岛








by LeoAokma on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibetan Villages at the Zhagana Mountains in Têwo County (Gansu Province) - 甘肃迭部 扎尕那藏寨*
Têwo County, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China









by 石耀臣 on 500px









by 石耀臣 on 500px









by 石耀臣 on 500px









by 石耀臣 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibetan Villages at the Zhagana Mountains in Têwo County (Gansu Province) - 甘肃迭部 扎尕那藏寨*
Têwo County, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China









by 石耀臣 on 500px









by 石耀臣 on 500px









by 石耀臣 on 500px









by 石耀臣 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Danxia Landscapes at Tongren (Qinghai Province) - 青海同仁 丹霞风光*
Tongren City, Huangnan Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China









by 石耀臣 on 500px









by 石耀臣 on 500px




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Yellow River Valleys at **Huangnan** (Qinghai Province) - 青海黄南 黄河峡湾*
Huangnan Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NE China









by 石耀臣 on 500px









by 石耀臣 on 500px









by 石耀臣 on 500px









by 石耀臣 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing City Wall**, Gate of China and Laomendong Neighbourhoods (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏南京 中华门城墙和老门东*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China









by 袁小淇 on 500px









by 袁小淇 on 500px
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gulangyu Island** in Xiamen (Fujian Province) - 福建厦门 鼓浪屿*
Xiamen City, Fujian Province, Eastern China


















by Noah on 500px









by Noah on 500px









by Noah on 500px









by Noah on 500px
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yardang Landscapes** at West Taiji Nai'er Lake in Da Qaidam (Qinghai Province) - 青海大柴旦 西台吉乃尔湖 水上雅丹*
Da Qaidam, Haixi Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China









by Jon on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianhe Waterfall at Ya'an (Sichuan Province) - 四川雅安 天河瀑布*
Ya'an City, Sichuan Province, SW China









by prolqfx on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulan Butong Grasslands at Chifeng (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙赤峰 乌兰布统*
Chifeng City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Northern China









by 古树清风 on 500px









by 古树清风 on 500px









by 古树清风 on 500px









by 古树清风 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Architectures at the **Old City of Jianshui** (Yunnan Province) - 云南建水 古建筑*
Jianshui County, Honghe Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China









by 梧桐果 on 500px









by 梧桐果 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 17th Century Drum Tower of Luoyang (Henan Province) - 河南洛阳 明代鼓楼*
Luoyang City, Henan Province, Central China








by 妖哥论鸟 on 500px








by 妖哥论鸟 on 500px





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Coral Reefs of the Xisha Islands** (or **Paracel Islands) at the South China Sea (Hainan Province) - 海南三沙 西沙群岛 珊瑚礁*
Sansha City, Hainan Province, Southern China

There are cruise ships departing Sanya towards Xisha Islands every few days









by 李咸良 on 500px









by 李咸良 on 500px









by 李咸良 on 500px



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Lili in Suzhou (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏苏州 黎里古镇*
Wuzhong District, Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China









by 袁小淇 on 500px








by 袁小淇 on 500px
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Shaxi at Jianchuan County (Yunnan Province) - 云南剑川 沙溪古镇*
Jianchuan County, Dali City, Yunnan Province, SW China









by 同尘 on 500px









by 同尘 on 500px









by 同尘 on 500px









by 同尘 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fuxian Lake** at Yuxi (Yunnan Province) - 云南玉溪 抚仙湖*
Yuxi City, Yunnan Province, SW China








by 山人 on 500px








by 山人 on 500px








by 山人 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuxuhai Lake at Jiulong County (Sichuan Province) - 四川九龙 伍须海*
Jiulong County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 天涯小酒壶_on 500px








by 天涯小酒壶_on 500px








by 天涯小酒壶_on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Ngari Prefecture (Tibet) - 西藏阿里 藏地风情*
Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China









by 天涯小酒壶_on 500px








by 天涯小酒壶_on 500px








by 天涯小酒壶_on 500px








by 天涯小酒壶_on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Ngari Prefecture (Tibet) - 西藏阿里 藏地风情*
Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China









by 天涯小酒壶_on 500px








by 天涯小酒壶_on 500px








by 天涯小酒壶_on 500px








by 天涯小酒壶_on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Black Lake of the 3 Coloured Lakes at Banbar County (Tibet) - 西藏昌都 边坝三色湖之黑湖*
Banbar County, Chamdo City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China









by 萌天都是草莓味 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient City of **Quanzhou** (Fujian Province) - 福建泉州 刺桐古城*
Quanzhou City, Fujian Province, Eastern China

Quanzhou was one of the starting points of the ancient *Maritime Silk Road** (海上丝绸之路)*









by Zoyo Color_赵sir  on 500px








by Zoyo Color_赵sir  on 500px



*














*




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Jiuding** (@4,969 M) in **Mao County** (Sichuan Province) - 四川茂县 九顶山*
Mao County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

Part of Mount Jiuding has been transformed into a ski resort during winter in recent years









by Bobby C. on 500px








by Bobby C. on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old City of Zhangzhou (Fujian Province) - 福建 漳州古城*
Zhangzhou City, Fujian Province, Eastern China









by Yewenfa on 500px








by Yewenfa on 500px








by Yewenfa on 500px








by Yewenfa on 500px












by Yewenfa on 500px
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Canal Town of Xitang at Jiashan County (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江嘉善 西塘古镇*
Jiashan County, Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China









by Yewenfa on 500px








by Yewenfa on 500px























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Misty Mount Lingtong at Lingtong County (Fujian Province) - 福建平和 云雾灵通山 *
Pinghe County, Zhangzhou City, Fujian Province, Eastern China









by Yewenfa on 500px








by Yewenfa on 500px






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Royal Chengde Mountain Resort (Hebei Province) - 河北 皇家离宫 承德避暑山庄*
Chengde City, Hebei Province. Northern China

Chengde Mountain Resort and 3 of its 8 outlying Royal Buddhist Temples all together is a UNESCO World Heritage Site


















by Iceyoung on 500px









by Iceyoung on 500px









by Iceyoung on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Sapu Mountain (@ 6,956 M) and Sapu Glacier Lakes at Biru County (Tibet) - 西藏比如 萨普神山和萨普冰湖*
Biru County, Nagqu Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China









by 未央(X~jie) on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Gongga's Red Stone Valley (Sichuan Province) - 四川 贡嘎山海螺沟 红石滩*
Luding County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

The *Natural Red Colour* is caused by the algae called *Trentepohlia Jolithus (乔利橘色藻)*









by 大算坑爹君 on 500px









by 大算坑爹君 on 500px









by 大算坑爹君 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient City of Fenghuang at Night (Hunan Province) - 湖南湘西 凤凰古城夜景*
Fenghuang County, Xiangxi Prefecture, Hunan Province, Central China









by 松果 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yardang Landforms** of Eboliang at Mangnai (Qinghai) - 青海茫崖 俄博梁雅丹地貌*
Mangnai City, Haixi Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China









by Almin on 500px








by Almin on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*"Devil's Eye" Aiken Sulfur Spring at Mangnai (Qinghai Province) - 青海茫崖 恶魔之眼 艾肯泉*
Mangnai City, Haixi Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China









by Almin on 500px








by Almin on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Colourful Travertine Pools at Songpan County (Sichuan Province) - 四川松潘 石灰华彩池群*
Songpan County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Provincce, SW China


Huanglong Scenic and Historic Interest Area - 黄龙景区








by 130****5058 on 500px




Mounigou Valley - 牟尼沟








by 130****5058 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Sea at **Wanning** (Hainan Province) - 海南万宁 热带海滨*
Wanning City, Hainan Province, Southern China









by 天客炎 on 500px








by 天客炎 on 500px








by 天客炎 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Sea at **Wanning** (Hainan Province) - 海南万宁 热带海滨*
Wanning City, Hainan Province, Southern China









by 紫雾氤氲2010 on 500px








by 天客炎 on 500px








by 天客炎 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yading National Nature Reserve** at Daocheng County (Sichuan Province) - 四川稻城 亚丁自然保护区*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China









by 蚂蚱 on 500px








by Skywalker on 500px









by Skywalker on 500px









by 我是这深海















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nailin River flowing through grasslands at Xilingol (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙锡林郭勒 乃林河*
Xilingol League, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Northern China









by 口水牛牛 on 500px









by 口水牛牛 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yellow River** Badlands National Geo-park in Jingtai County (Gansu Province) - 甘肃景泰 黄河石林地质公园*
Jingtai County, Baiyin City, Gansu Province, NW China









by LeoAokma on 500px









by LeoAokma on 500px









by LeoAokma on 500px









by LeoAokma on 500px









by LeoAokma on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jomolhari Peak (@ 7,326 m) of the Himalayas (Tibet) - 西藏亚东 卓木拉日峰*
Yadong County, Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China









by 马小六 on 500px








by 马小六 on 500px








by 马小六 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Simian Mountain** Waterfall (Chongqing) - 重庆江津 四面山瀑布*
Jiangjin District, Chongqing Municipality, SW China









by 崽儿渝 on 500px









by 崽儿渝 on 500px


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Houcheng Red Cliff Danxia Landform at Chicheng County (Hebei Province) - 河北赤城 后城赤壁 丹霞地貌*
Chicheng County, Zhangjiakou City, Hebei Province, Northern China









by 电脑大叔 on 500px




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pamir Mountains** in clouds at Kashgar (Xinjiang) - 新疆喀什 云境 帕米尔高原 *
Kashgar City, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China









by 电脑大叔 on 500px





*







*





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Northeast Part of Inner Mongolia - 内蒙 东北部风情*
Hinggan League & Hulunbuir City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, NE China









by 宋唐 on 500px









by 宋唐 on 500px









by 宋唐 on 500px









by 平常心 yiwu on 500px






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lotus Lake National Forest Park at Kangding City (Sichuan Province) - 四川康定 莲花湖国家森林公园*
Kangding City, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

There are 2 major glacial lakes (Lotus Lake / 莲花湖 and Moon Lake / 月亮湖) and a few smaller lakes in this national park surrounded by snowy peaks









by 崽儿渝 on 500px









by 西楼晚平 on 500px









by 崽儿渝 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Namtso Lake at **Baingoin County** (Tibet) - 西藏班戈 圣湖纳木错*
Baingoin County, Nagqu Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

Lake Namtso is one of the 4 most sacred lakes in Tibetan Buddhism









by 闪念无极 on 500px









by 闪念无极 on 500px









by 闪念无极 on 500px









by 闪念无极 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Taiyuan City Library (Shanxi Province) - 山西 太原市图书馆*
Taiyuan City, Capital of Shanxi Province, Northern China









by 阿宁真的不姓阿 on 500px









by 阿宁真的不姓阿 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beipan River No.1 Bridge** (Between Yunnan & Guizhou Provinces) - 云贵交界 北盘江第一桥 *
Between Liupanshui City (Guizhou Province) & Qujing City (Yunnan Province), SW China

As of 2016, the bridge is the highest in the world with the road deck sitting over 565 metres (1,850 feet) above the Beipan River.
(Analysis diagram: courtesy of wikipedia)





















by FantiGA on 500px









by FantiGA on 500px


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Pofengling in Autumn at Suburban Beijing - 北京房山区 坡峰岭秋景*
Fangshan District, Beijing Municipality, Northern China









by 知北游 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dong'ao Island off the coast of Zhuhai (Guangdong Province) - 广东珠海 东澳岛*
Zhuhai City, Guangdong Province, Southern China









by 影子 on 500px
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Enshi (Hubei Province) - 湖北 恩施州 风景*
Enshi Prefecture, Hubei Province, Central China









by 徐瑾 on 500px









by 徐瑾 on 500px



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Laojun** After Snow at Luanchuan County - 河南栾川 老君山*
Luanchuan County, Luoyang City, Henan Province, Central China









by Mr Wang on 500px









by Mr Wang on 500px









by Mr Wang on 500px




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Laojun** After Snow at Luanchuan County - 河南栾川 老君山*
Luanchuan County, Luoyang City, Henan Province, Central China









by Mr Wang on 500px









by Mr Wang on 500px









by Mr Wang on 500px






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Changbai Mountains National Park** in Autumn (Jilin Province) - 吉林延边 长白山秋景*
Yanbian Prefecture, Jilin Province, NE China









by Colin Z on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Mount Kailash at **Burang County** (Tibet) - 西藏普兰 冈仁波齐神山*
Burang County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

At the height of 6,638 m (21,778 ft), Mount Kailash is considered to be sacred in 4 religions: Hinduism, Bon, Tibetan Buddhism, and Jainism.









by Qiye 赣州柒爺 on 500px









by Qiye 赣州柒爺 on 500px









by Qiye 赣州柒爺 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Side of the Himalayas (Tibet) - 西藏 中国境内的喜马拉雅群山*
Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China









by Qiye 赣州柒爺 on 500px









by Qiye 赣州柒爺 on 500px









by Qiye 赣州柒爺 on 500px









by Qiye 赣州柒爺 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chugan Lake at Gaoligong Mountains in **Gongshan County** (Yunnan Province) - 云南贡山 高黎贡山 楚干湖*
Gongshan County, Nujiang Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China

*Gaoligong Mountains National Nature Reserve* is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site: The *Three Parallel Rivers of Yunnan Protected Areas *



















by lissaad on 500px









by lissaad on 500px









by lissaad on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qing River Scenic Area at Changyang County (Hubei Province) - 湖北长阳 清江画廊景区*
Changyang County, Yichang City, Hubei Province, Central China









by 徐瑾 on 500px









by 徐瑾 on 500px









by 徐瑾 on 500px









by 徐瑾 on 500px









by 徐瑾 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qionglai Mountains** at Ya'an (Sichuan Province) - 四川雅安 邛崃山景色*
Ya'an City, Sichuan Province, SW China









by 自由的骆驼 on 500px









by 自由的骆驼 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Catholic Bailu Seminary (or Seminarium Annuntiationis) at Pengzhou (Sichuan Province) - 四川彭州 原天主教领报修院 *
Pengzhou City, Chengdu City, Sichuan Province, SW China

The seminary was founded by French missionary Annet-Théophile Pinchon in 1895









by MikeCrazy on 500px









by MikeCrazy on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Colourful Fishing Village of Xiaonuo by the East China Sea at Wenling City (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江温岭 七彩小箬村*
Wenling City, Taizhou City, Zhejiang Provincce, Eastern China









by 迈步 on 500px









by 迈步 on 500px









by 迈步 on 500px
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pagsum Lake** at **Gongbo'gyamda County** (Tibet) - 西藏工布江达 巴松措*
Gongbo'gyamda County, Nyingtri City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China









by 阳光 on 500px








by 阳光 on 500px








by CHAPA丨陈成 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Shigu at the Valley of Jinsha River in Yulong County (Yunnan Province) - 云南玉龙 金沙江峡谷 石鼓镇*
Yulong County, Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China









by 无畏 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiuyi Mountains** in Clouds at Yongzhou (Hunan Province) - 湖南永州 云雾九嶷山 *
Yongzhou City, Hunan Province, Central China









by 李咸良 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hexigten** National Geo-park (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙 克什克腾国家地质公园 *
Hexigten Banner, Chifeng City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Northern China









by 十年 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mylonite Rock Landforms near Bamei Town at Dawu County (Sichuan Province) - 四川 道孚 墨石公园 糜棱岩地貌 *
Dawu County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China









by 丸子大可爱 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjieluo Scenic Area at Weixi County (Yunnan Province) - 云南维西 南姐洛景区*
Weixi County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China

Nanjieluo Scenic Area is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site: The *Three Parallel Rivers of Yunnan Protected Areas*


















by 范海山 on 500px









by 范海山 on 500px




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjieluo Scenic Area at Weixi County (Yunnan Province) - 云南维西 南姐洛景区*
Weixi County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China

Nanjieluo Scenic Area is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site: The *Three Parallel Rivers of Yunnan Protected Areas*


















by 范海山 on 500px









by 范海山 on 500px









by 范海山 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lulang National Forest Park at Nyingchi (Tibet) - 西藏林芝 鲁朗林海 *
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China









by 素格 on 500px









by 午夜雨 on 500px








by 午夜雨 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Liping National Forest Park at Hanzhong (Shaanxi Province) - 陕西汉中 黎坪国家森林公园*
Hanzhong City, Shaanxi Province, NW China









by 逸然 on 500px









by 逸然 on 500px









by 逸然 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Tianzhu National Geo-park** at Qianshan City (Anhui Province) - 安徽潜山 天柱山国家地质公园*
Qianshan City, Anqing City, Anhui Province, Central China









by 李琼 on 500px









by 李琼 on 500px









by 李琼 on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Tianzhu National Geo-park** at Qianshan City (Anhui Province) - 安徽潜山 天柱山国家地质公园*
Qianshan City, Anqing City, Anhui Province, Central China









by 雪鹰 on 500px









by 李琼 on 500px









by 李琼 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Enshi** Grand Canyon in Winter (Hubei Province) - 湖北 恩施大峡谷 冬景*
Enshi Prefecture, Hubei Province, Central China









by Liuleiphotography on 500px









by Liuleiphotography on 500px









by Liuleiphotography on 500px









by Liuleiphotography on 500px




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Suzhou Lion Grove Garden (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏苏州 狮子林*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


















by 北极熊R on 500px









by 北极熊R on 500px









by 北极熊R on 500px






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*101 Flash Mob Chorus in Taipei 101 (Taiwan) - 台北101 快閃*
Taipei City, North Taiwan



> 一群喜好音樂的志願者在台北101的美食街快閃表演了美麗動人的台灣和中國歌曲 包括綠島小夜曲，茉莉花，望春風，以及高山青。
> 我們帶給了現場群眾意外的驚喜，也希望可以跟全世界介紹台灣的美。 台灣最美的風景線是人，有訪客如是說，您說是嗎。
> 
> A heart warming flash mob chorus performance of popular Taiwanese and Chinese songs in the food court of Taipei 101, Taiwan.
> ...








^^
My personal favourite is the Taiwanese Folk Song "Mountain is Green (高山青)" starting from 5:30 




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Taiwan Choral Music Centre (Taiwan) - 台灣合唱音樂中心*
New Taipei City, North Taiwan



"Yellow River Cantata" - 黃河大合唱 
"Defending the Yellow River (保衛黃河) " starting from 28:35 😍
The cantata was written by the famous Chinese composer Xian Xinhai (冼星海)












"Lift Your Veil" - 掀起你的蓋頭來
It is a Uyghur Folk Song from Xinjiang, NW China. The song starts from 4:00 😍












"Evening Primrose" by Soochow University (Taiwan) Alumni Choir - 東吳校友合唱團 夜來香
The song was first recorded in Shanghai in 1944 by China-born Japanese singer Yoshiko Yamaguchi (山口淑子 / 李香蘭)
It was written by Shanghai-based Chinese composer Li Jinguang (黎錦光)








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bayanbulak Grasslands **at the foot of the **Tianshan Mountains** (Xinjiang) - 新疆 天山脚下 巴音布鲁克草原*
Hejing County, Bayingolin Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










*







*
by 桃叔 on 500px

*







*
by 桃叔 on 500px

*







*
by 桃叔 on 500px




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Swallow Valley of Mount Gongga at Kangding (Sichuan Province) - 四川康定 贡嘎山燕子沟*
Kangding City, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 君子裕 on 500px








by 君子裕 on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes Along the **Yuan River** at **Taoyuan County** (Hunan Province) - 湖南桃源 沅江桃花源*
Taoyuan County, Changde City, Hunan Province, Central China








by 袁小淇 on 500px








by 袁小淇 on 500px








by 袁小淇 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhagana Mountains at **Têwo County** (Gansu Province) - 甘肃迭部 扎尕那*
Têwo County, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China








by lalala on 500px








by lalala on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dameisha** & Xiaomeisha Beaches in Shenzhen (Guangdong Province) - 广东深圳 大梅沙 小梅沙*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China

The southern Chinese metropolis is not only famous for its high-tech companies and skyscrapers but also for its beautiful beaches









by 昊呈 on 500px








by 昊呈 on 500px








by 昊呈 on 500px























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dongyong, Xiyong and Jinshawan Beaches in Shenzhen (Guangdong Province) - 广东深圳 东涌,西涌和金沙湾*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China

The southern Chinese metropolis is not only famous for its high-tech companies and skyscrapers but also for its beautiful beaches

Dongyong Beach - 东涌沙滩








by 昊呈 on 500px






Xiyong Beach - 西涌沙滩








by 昊呈 on 500px







Jinshawan (or Golden Sand Bay) Beach - 金沙湾








by 昊呈 on 500px








by 昊呈 on 500px








by 昊呈 on 500px








by 昊呈 on 500px

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Lao** at Qingdao (Shandong Province) - 山东青岛 崂山景区*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China








by 摄影师胖子 on 500px








by 自然（青岛）人 on 500px








by 自然（青岛）人 on 500px

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lugu Lake** at the borders of Sichuan & Yunnan Provinces - 川滇交界 泸沽湖*
Between Ninglang County (Yunnan Province) and Yanyuan County (Sichuan Province), SW China








by 邹晓宇 on 500px









by 云游 on 500px






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiankou Section of the Great Wall** at Huairou (Beijing) - 北京怀柔 箭扣长城*
Huairou District, Beijing Municipality, Northern China


















by 邹晓宇 on 500px









by 邹晓宇 on 500px























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zanda National GeoPark at Ngari (Tibet) - 西藏 阿里 扎达土林国家地质公园*
Zanda County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 陈小羊Timeline on 500px








by 陈小羊Timeline on 500px








by 陈小羊Timeline on 500px








by 陈小羊Timeline on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zanda National GeoPark at Ngari (Tibet) - 西藏 阿里 扎达土林国家地质公园*
Zanda County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 陈小羊Timeline on 500px








by 陈小羊Timeline on 500px








by 陈小羊Timeline on 500px








by 陈小羊Timeline on 500px








by 陈小羊Timeline on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Rhyolite Landscapes** at **Wenling **(Zhejiang Province) - 浙江温岭 流纹岩地貌*
Wenling City, Taizhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China








by Whale on 500px









by Whale on 500px









by Whale on 500px









by Whale on 500px


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dagu Glacier Scenic Area at Heishui County (Sichuan Province) - 四川黑水 达古冰川景区*
Heishui County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 小兵禹江 on 500px








by 小兵禹江 on 500px








by 小兵禹江 on 500px








by 小兵禹江 on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pagsum Lake** at Gongbo'gyamda County** (Tibet) - 西藏工布江达 巴松措*
Gongbo'gyamda County, Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 小兵禹江 on 500px








by 小兵禹江 on 500px








by 小兵禹江 on 500px








by 小兵禹江 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Nyingchi (Tibet) - 西藏林芝风景*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 小兵禹江 on 500px








by 小兵禹江 on 500px








by 小兵禹江 on 500px 




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sayram Lake at Bole City (Xinjiang) - 新疆博乐 赛里木湖 *
Bole City, Bortala Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China

With the surface area of 458 sq km (177 sq mi), Sayram Lake is Xinjiang's Largest Alpine Lake









by 小兵禹江 on 500px








by 小兵禹江 on 500px








by 勇敢的morty on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Danxia Landscapes at Gui'de County (Qinghai Province) - 青海贵德 丹霞地貌*
Gui'de County, Hainan Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China









by 绕过2000 on 500px



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*"Devil's Eye" Aiken Sulfur Spring at Mangnai (Qinghai Province) - 青海茫崖 恶魔之眼 艾肯泉*
Mangnai City, Haixi Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China








by 在摄之戒 on 500px








by 在摄之戒 on 500px








by 在摄之戒 on 500px



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at **Garzê Prefecture** (Sichuan Province) - 四川甘孜州风景 *
Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by Lein.行云 on 500px









by Lein.行云 on 500px









by Lein.行云 on 500px









by Lein.行云 on 500px









by Lein.行云 on 500px









by Lein.行云 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xiata Valley in Zhaosu County at the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆天山 夏塔谷地*
Zhaosu County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


















by 136****6213 on 500px









by 白云柯 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Ngari Prefecture (Tibet) - 西藏阿里风景*
Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 雪山飞兔 on 500px









by 雪山飞兔 on 500px




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at **Shigatse** (Tibet) - 西藏 日喀则风景*
Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 雪山飞兔 on 500px








by 雪山飞兔 on 500px








by 雪山飞兔 on 500px








by 雪山飞兔 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhuo'er Mountain at Qilian County (Qinghai Province) - 青海祁连 卓尔山*
Qilian County, Haibei Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China

Zhuo'er Mountain is a section of the Qilian Mountains (祁连山)









by Nutzz on 500px








by Nutzz on 500px








by Nutzz on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beaches by the South China Sea at Huizhou (Guangdong Province) - 广东惠州 海滨浴场*
Huizhou City, Guangdong Province, Southern China








by YangChen on 500px








by 猫叔老任 on 500px








by 猫叔老任 on 500px








by 猫叔老任 on 500px








by 猫叔老任 on 500px
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Resort Town at Xiaojing Bay in **Huizhou** (Guangdong Province) - 广东惠州 小径湾*
Huizhou City, Guangdong Province, Southern China








by 猫叔老任 on 500px








by 猫叔老任 on 500px








by 猫叔老任 on 500px























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Aizhai Bridge** at Jishou (Hunan Province) - 湖南吉首 矮寨大桥*
Jishou City, Xiangxi Prefecture, Hunan Province, Central China








by 风卷云舒 on 500px








by 风卷云舒 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Historical District of Wuxi (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏无锡 历史街区*
Wuxi City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China








by 也就那样8181 on 500px








by 也就那样8181 on 500px








by 也就那样8181 on 500px








by 也就那样8181 on 500px























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Mountain Villages at **She County **(Anhui Province) - 安徽歙县 古村落*
She County, Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China








by nan97 on 500px








by nan97 on 500px








by nan97 on 500px








by nan97 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai-based Traditional Chinese Music Troupe: Zide Guqin Studio - 上海传统音乐组合 自得琴社*
The music group revived the using of traditional Chinese instruments like Guqin (古琴), Guzheng(古筝), Pipa (琵琶), Xiao(箫), Erhu(二胡) and Dagu(大鼓), etc.
The troupe has won tens of millions of fans in China since its establishment in 2014.







List of Chinese musical instruments - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Never heard guqin played? Please take a listen


Chinese traditional instruments, long considered a bit fuddy-duddy by the young generation, are now




www.shine.cn






*Rolling up the bead curtain -《卷珠簾》*











*Chang’an fantasy, ghost patrol of the ancient Chinese Capital -《长安幻世绘》*











*‘An Oriental Epic: Fight during the Age of the Flood’ -《大夏》夏籥九成 以昭其功*











*'Birdsong in hollow valley' -《空山鸟语》*












*Drunken fishermen singing in the sunset -《醉醉渔，唱唱晚》*
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai-based Traditional Chinese Music Troupe: Zide Guqin Studio - 上海传统音乐组合 自得琴社*
The music group revived the using of traditional Chinese instruments like Guqin (古琴), Guzheng(古筝), Pipa (琵琶), Xiao(箫), Erhu(二胡) and Dagu(大鼓), etc.
The troupe has won tens of millions of fans in China since its establishment in 2014.







List of Chinese musical instruments - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Never heard guqin played? Please take a listen


Chinese traditional instruments, long considered a bit fuddy-duddy by the young generation, are now




www.shine.cn






*Three stanzas of plum-blossoms -《梅花三弄》*










*'The Untamed' -《无羁》*










*Kunqu Opera: The Peony Pavilion - 昆曲《牡丹亭·皂罗袍》*













*Doraemon theme song and cat lovers -《多啦A梦之歌》ドラえもんの歌 *

































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Enshi Grand Canyon** (Hubei Province) - 湖北 恩施大峡谷*
Enshi Prefecture, Hubei Province, Central China









by 文林 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kunlun Mountains** at Yushu (Qinghai Province) - 青海玉树 昆仑山脉*
Yushu Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China








by 否極泰来ALEX on 500px








by 否極泰来ALEX on 500px








by 否極泰来ALEX on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang**'s Bipenggou Valley at Li County (Sichuan Province) - 四川理县 四姑娘山 毕棚沟*
Li County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 否極泰来ALEX on 500px








by 否極泰来ALEX on 500px








by 否極泰来ALEX on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Laigu Glacier at Baxoi County (Tibet) - 西藏八宿 来古冰川*
Baxoi County, Chamdo City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 苍洱一瞬 on 500px








by 苍洱一瞬 on 500px








by 苍洱一瞬 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 18th Century Theatre Stage at the Ancient Town of Shaxi (Yunnan Province) - 云南剑川 沙溪古镇 古戏台*
Jianchun County, Dali Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China








by 刘犟劲 on 500px








by 刘犟劲 on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cundonghaizi Lake at Muli County (Sichuan Province) - 四川木里 寸冬海子*
Muli County, Liangshan Prefecture, SW China








by 中央国家公园村民 on 500px








by 中央国家公园村民 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tea Plantations at Mount Mu'er in Enshi (Hubei Province) - 湖北恩施 木耳山 茶园*
Enshi Prefecture, Hubei Province, Central China








by 134****1200 on 500px








by 134****1200 on 500px









by 134****1200 on 500px








by 134****1200 on 500px



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Langshan** (or Bajiaozhai) Danxia Landscapes at Xinning County (Hunan province) - 湖南新宁 崀山 丹霞地貌*
Xinning County, Shaoyang City, Hunan Province, Central China

It is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site: China Danxia Landform (中国丹霞地貌)



















by 绞刑树 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Peach Blossom Season at **Yarlung Tsangpo Grand Canyon** in Nyingchi (Tibet) - 西藏林芝 雅鲁藏布大峡谷 桃花季*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 自然（青岛）人 on 500px









by Zackxu on 500px









by Ivy_chu on 500px









by 白桦林/视觉中国 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Peach Blossom Season at **Yarlung Tsangpo Grand Canyon** in Nyingchi (Tibet) - 西藏林芝 雅鲁藏布大峡谷 桃花季*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by Zackxu on 500px








by Zackxu on 500px








by Zackxu on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Nanxun in Huzhou (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江湖州 南浔古镇*
Huzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 陈喆风光摄影 on 500px








by 陈喆风光摄影 on 500px








by Zackxu on 500px
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lavender Fields at Ili Prefecture (Xinjiang) - 新疆伊犁 薰衣草农场*
Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China
*







*
by 疆图 on 500px
*







*
by 疆图 on 500px
*







*
by 疆图 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Canglongjian Canyon in Suburban Jinan (Shandong Province) - 山东济南 藏龙涧*
Jinan City, Capital of Shandong Province, Northern China








by 2easy on 500px








by 2easy on 500px








by 2easy on 500px








by 2easy on 500px



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibetan Villages at Zhagana Mountains in Têwo County After Snow (Gansu Province) - 甘肃迭部 雪后 扎尕那 藏寨*
Têwo County, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China








by 张火炎焱燚光 on 500px








by 张火炎焱燚光 on 500px








by 张火炎焱燚光 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guokalariju Mountains at **Gyaca County** (Tibet) - 西藏加查 郭喀拉日居*
Gyaca County, Shannan City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 2easy on 500px









by 2easy on 500px









by 2easy on 500px









by 2easy on 500px



Tibetan *khatas* left at a sacred lake after the religious rituals








by 2easy on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Chinese Part of the Pamir Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆 帕米尔高原 风景*
Kashgar Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by M on 500px








by M on 500px








by M on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Former Yu Family Compound at Cixi Built in 1929 (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江慈溪 虞氏旧宅 *
Cixi City, Ningbo City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern china

It was the retreat/country house of the powerful Ningbo-born Shanghainese tycoon Yu Qiaqing (虞洽卿)









by 曹连聪 on 500px








by 曹连聪 on 500px








by 曹连聪 on 500px








by 曹连聪 on 500px








by 曹连聪 on 500px








by 曹连聪 on 500px


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Unknown Valley at Nyingchi (Tibet) - 西藏林芝 某山谷*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 2easy on 500px








by 2easy on 500px








by 2easy on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Unknown Valley at Nyingchi (Tibet) - 西藏林芝 某山谷*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 2easy on 500px








by 2easy on 500px








by 2easy on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 15th Century Tashi Lhunpo Monastery in Shigatse (Tibet) - 西藏日喀则 扎什伦布寺*
Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by Halowind徐风 on 500px








by Halowind徐风 on 500px








by Halowind徐风 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ethnic Miao People's Xijiang Village at Leishan County (Guizhou Province) - 贵州雷山 西江苗寨*
Leishan County, Qiandongnan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China








by 大大地 on 500px








by 大大地 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Karst Landscapes at Baise (Guangxi) - 广西百色 喀斯特风景*
Baise City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China








by lyndonHuang on 500px








by lyndonHuang on 500px








by lyndonHuang on 500px








by lyndonHuang on 500px








by lyndonHuang on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Greater Khingan Range** at Daxing'anling Prefecture (Heilongjiang Province) - 黑龙江 大兴安岭林区*
Daxing'anling Prefecture, Heilongjiang Province, NE China









by Amy on 500px









by Amy on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yuzeng Scenic Area at **Yandang Mountains** National Geo-park in Yueqing (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江乐清 中雁荡 玉甑景区*
Yueqing City, Wenzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China








by 玲珑少年在岸上 on 500px








by 玲珑少年在岸上 on 500px








by 玲珑少年在岸上 on 500px
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulanbutong Grasslands at Hexigten Banner (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙克什克腾旗 乌兰布统*
Hexigten Banner, Chifeng City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Northern China








by 闲云无水 on 500px








by 闲云无水 on 500px








by 闲云无水 on 500px








by 闲云无水 on 500px



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yachi River Bridge** (Guizhou Province) - 贵州 鸭池河特大桥 *
Between Guiyang City and Bijie City, Guizhou Province, SW China








by 吴东俊 on 500px








by 吴东俊 on 500px








by 吴东俊 on 500px








by 吴东俊 on 500px
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Yala Snow Mountain Seen from Tagong Grasslands at Kangding (Sichuan Province) - 四川康定 塔公草原远眺雅拉神山*
Kangding City, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 阿飞FFF on 500px








by 阿飞FFF on 500px








by 阿飞FFF on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yubeng Villages at **Meili Snow Mountains** in Dêqên County (Yunnan Province) - 云南德钦 梅里雪山 雨崩村*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China








by fant4s on 500px








by fant4s on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pagsum (or Basong Co) Lake at Gongbo'gyamda County (Tibet) - 西藏工布江达 巴松错*
Gongbo'gyamda County, Nyingchi Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 三纹魚 on 500px








by 三纹魚 on 500px








by 三纹魚 on 500px








by 三纹魚 on 500px




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jinshanling Section of the Great Wall at Luanping County (Hebei Province) - 河北滦平 金山岭长城*
Luanping County, Chengde City, Hebei Province, Northern China


















by 邵雨溪 on 500px








by 邵雨溪 on 500px








by 邵雨溪 on 500px








by 邵雨溪 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Enshi (Hubei Province) - 湖北恩施风景*
Enshi Prefecture, Hubei Province, Central China








by 130****8000 on 500px








by 130****8000 on 500px








by 130****8000 on 500px








by 130****8000 on 500px








by 130****8000 on 500px








by 130****8000 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Suburban Beijing - 京郊风景*
Beijing Municipality, Northern China








by 蓝染天际 on 500px








by 蓝染天际 on 500px








by 蓝染天际 on 500px








by 蓝染天际 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dongji Islands in Zhoushan at the East China Sea (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江舟山 东极岛*
Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China








by 芒焰 on 500px








by 芒焰 on 500px








by 芒焰 on 500px
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chenrezig (or Xiannairi) Peak at the Yading National Nature Reserve in Daocheng County (Sichuan Province) - 四川稻城 亚丁 仙乃日*
Daocheng County, Garzê Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 芒焰 on 500px









by Tan Wai Hoong on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dahaidao Badlands Landscapes at Hami (Xinjiang) - 新疆哈密 大海道*
Hami City, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by 朝露wuqing on 500px








by 朝露wuqing on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Blossoming Chengjiang River at Du'an County (Guangxi) - 广西都安 开满鲜花的澄江*
Du'an County, Hechi City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China

The blossoming underwater plants with yellowish flowers is the species called Ottelia acuminata (海菜花) endemic to Southern China









by 酷鸟魏建 on 500px








by 酷鸟魏建 on 500px








by 酷鸟魏建 on 500px








by 酷鸟魏建 on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Coasts at Wanning (Hainan Province) - 海南万宁 热带海岸*
Wanning City, Hainan Province. Southern China








by 陈明智 on 500px









by Stephannnnnie on 500px









by 天田新异 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Shengtang at Jinxiu County (Guangxi) - 广西金秀 圣堂山*
Jinxiu County, Laibin City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China








by Einptei on 500px








by Einptei on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Huishan in Wuxi (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏无锡 惠山古镇*
Wuxi City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China








by BESTSEASON 贝溪真 on 500px








by BESTSEASON 贝溪真 on 500px








by BESTSEASON 贝溪真 on 500px








by BESTSEASON 贝溪真 on 500px








by BESTSEASON 贝溪真 on 500px

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wind Turbines On Shore and Off Shore of Pingtan Island in Fuzhou (Fujian Province) - 福建福州 平潭岛 风力发电机组*
Pingtan County, Fuzhou City, Fujian Province, Eastern China








by AFUN 阿方 on 500px








by AFUN 阿方 on 500px
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 12th Century Confucius Temple at Qufu (Shandong Province) - 山东曲阜 孔庙*
Qufu City, Jining City, Shandong Province, Northern China

Qufu is best known as the Hometown of Confucius (孔子故里).
Being the largest Confucius Temple in China, it is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site:
*Temple and Cemetery of Confucius and the Kong Family Mansion in Qufu (曲阜的孔庙、孔林、孔府)*




















by Tsing_w on 500px








by Tsing_w on 500px








by Tsing_w on 500px








by Tsing_w on 500px








by Tsing_w on 500px








by Tsing_w on 500px








by Tsing_w on 500px

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Valleys at the Sacred Mount Genie (or Ge'nyen Massif) at Litang County (Sichuan Province) - 四川理塘 格聂神山 山谷*
Litang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China
*







*
by 爱摄影的陈小树 on 500px
*







*
by 爱摄影的陈小树 on 500px
*







*
by 爱摄影的陈小树 on 500px
*







*
by 爱摄影的陈小树 on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Danxia National Geo-park** at Renhua County (Guangdong Province) - 广东仁化 丹霞山国家地质公园*
Renhua County, Shaoguan City, Guangdong Province, Southern China

It is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site: *China Danxia Landform** (中国丹霞地貌)*


















by ArusHuang on 500px









by ArusHuang on 500px









by ArusHuang on 500px








by 🌇黄春🏙 on 500px








by 🌇黄春🏙 on 500px








by 🌇黄春🏙 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Karst Landscapes at Guilin (Guangxi) - 广西桂林 喀斯特地貌*
Guilin City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China








by 双头哥 on 500px








by 双头哥 on 500px








by 双头哥 on 500px








by 双头哥 on 500px








by 双头哥 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Sanqing** National Park at Yushan County (Jiangxi Province) - 江西玉山 三清山*
Yushan County, Shangrao City, Jiangxi Province, Central China


















by 小阳兄 on 500px








by 小阳兄 on 500px








by 小阳兄 on 500px








by 小阳兄 on 500px








by 小阳兄 on 500px








by 小阳兄 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred **Yamdrok Lake** (Tibet) - 西藏 圣湖 羊卓雍措*
Between Lhasa City and Gyantse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China
*







*
by 行摄千山万水 on 500px








by 行摄千山万水 on 500px
*







*
by 行摄千山万水 on 500px








by 行摄千山万水 on 500px








by 行摄千山万水 on 500px








by 行摄千山万水 on 500px



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanwan Lake at Xingyang (Henan Province) - 河南信阳 南湾湖*
Xinyang City, Henan Province, Central China








by 相忘于江湖 on 500px








by 相忘于江湖 on 500px






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Long Lake at the **Jiuzhaigou National Park** (Sichuan Province) - 四川阿坝 九寨沟 长海*
Jiuzhaigou County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China
















by PASSERBY on 500px








by PASSERBY on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Changbai National **Nature Reserve** at Baishan (Jilin Province) - 吉林白山 长白山自然保护区*
Baishan City, Jilin Province, NE China

Mount Changbai is an active volcano located at the China-North Korea Border









by 烟雨长白 on 500px








by 烟雨长白 on 500px








by 烟雨长白 on 500px









by 烟雨长白 on 500px









by 烟雨长白 on 500px








by 烟雨长白 on 500px




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Buddhist Temples at Mount Wutai (Shanxi Province) - 山西 五台山 古寺院*
Wutai County, Xinzhou City, Shanxi Province, Northern China

Being seat of the Bodhisattva *Manjusri / 文殊菩萨*, *Mount Wutai* is one of the *Four Most Sacred Buddhist Mountains* in China, along with:

*Mount Jiuhua / 九华山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Ksitigarbha / 地藏菩萨*)
*Mount Putuo / 普陀山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Avalokiteśvara / 观音菩萨*)
*Mount Emei / 峨嵋山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Samantabhadra / 普贤菩萨*)


















by 邊VISION on 500px








by 邊VISION on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 13th Century Kaiyuan Temple Twin Pagodas at Quanzhou (Fujian Province) - 福建泉州 开元寺双塔*
Quanzhou City, Fujian Province, Eastern China








by 奉天承运 on 500px








by 奉天承运 on 500px








by 奉天承运 on 500px
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Great Wall's Jiayu Pass (Gansu Province) - 甘肃 长城 嘉峪关*
Jiayuguan City, Gansu Province, NW China


















by 逸翔 on 500px









by 士心尹口 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kawagarbo Peak** (@ 6,740 M) of the Meili Snow Mountains (Yunnan Province) - 云南 梅里雪山 卡瓦格博峰*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China








by 逸翔 on 500px








by 逸翔 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kuerdening Scenic Area at **Tianshan Moutains** in Gongliu County (Xinjiang) - 新疆巩留 天山 库尔德宁*
Gongliu County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonoumous Region, NW China
*







*









by 西贝游新疆 on 500px








by 130****9375 on 500px








by 西贝游新疆 on 500px










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Ngari Prefecture (Tibet) - 西藏 阿里风情*
Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 陈杰 on 500px








by 陈杰 on 500px








by 陈杰 on 500px








by 陈杰 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred **Mount Kailash** at Burang County (Tibet) - 西藏普兰 冈仁波齐峰*
Burang County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

Mount Kailash is a sacred mountain in 4 religions: Tibetan Buddhism, Hinduism, Bon and Jainism.


The South Face of Mount Kailash (冈仁波齐南坡)








by 陈杰 on 500px









by 陈杰 on 500px



The North Face of Mount Kailash (冈仁波齐北坡)








by 逸翔 on 500px















​


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

little universe said:


> *Kawagarbo Peak** (@ 6,740 M) of the Meili Snow Mountains (Yunnan Province) - 云南 梅里雪山 卡瓦格博峰*
> Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China


​ 
Still unclimbed and forbidden for climbers (since 2001)? The denivelations are mind-boggling big. 

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Villages at Jiangyong County (Hunan Province) - 湖南江永 古村寨*
Jiangyong County, Yongzhou City, Hunan Province, Central China








by 利剑2 on 500px








by 利剑2 on 500px








by 利剑2 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Majiagou Valley at Xiaojin County (Sichuan Province) - 四川小金 玛嘉沟*
Xiaojin County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 碧波白浪 on 500px








by 碧波白浪 on 500px








by 碧波白浪 on 500px








by 碧波白浪 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Unique Landscapes at Garzê Prefecture (Sichuan Province) - 四川甘孜 奇特地貌*
Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


Quanhuatan Travertine Landscapes at Kangding - 康定 泉华滩








by 候鸟向南 on 500px




Bamei Metamorphic Rock National Geo-park at Dawu County - 道孚县 八美 墨石地质公园








by 候鸟向南 on 500px








by 李平安 on 500px








by 李平安 on 500px








by 李平安 on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kuqa Grand Canyon at Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆天山 库车大峡谷*
Kuqa City, Aksu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China
















by 碧波白浪 on 500px








by 碧波白浪 on 500px








by 碧波白浪 on 500px








by 碧波白浪 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at the Pamir Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆 帕米尔高原风景*
Akto County, Kizilsu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by 碧波白浪 on 500px








by 碧波白浪 on 500px








by 碧波白浪 on 500px








by 碧波白浪 on 500px








by 碧波白浪 on 500px








by 碧波白浪 on 500px








by 碧波白浪 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Architectures at Southern Anhui Province - 安徽 皖南古建筑*
Huangshan City and Xuancheng City, Anhui Province, Central China


Baolunge Hall at the Ancient Village of Chengkan at Huangshan City - 黄山 呈坎古村 宝纶阁








by 爱摄影的磊哥 on 500px




An Ancient House at Langxi County - 郎溪 古民居








by QiongWang on 500px




Zhou Family's Ancestral Temple at Jixi - 绩溪 周氏宗祠








by 对头_TM我就是潘子 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Qingshui (or Clear Water) Bay at Lingshui (Hainan Province) - 海南陵水 清水湾 热带海滨*
Lingshui County, Hainan Province, Southern China








by 观先生 on 500px








by 观先生 on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yardang Landscapes** at West Taiji Nai'er Lake in Da Qaidam (Qinghai Province) - 青海大柴旦 西台吉乃尔湖 水上雅丹*
Da Qaidam, Haixi Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China








by 一羽清宁 on 500px








by 一羽清宁 on 500px








by 一羽清宁 on 500px








by Nengstudio_独立摄影 on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Maowangzhai Danxia Landscapes at Mount Feitian National Geo-park in Chenzhou (Hunan Province) - 湖南郴州 飞天山 猫王寨*
Chenzhou City, Hunan Province, Central China








by Ludwig on 500px








by Ludwig on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient **Sanfang Qixiang District** of Fuzhou (Fujian Province) - 福建福州 三坊七巷历史街区*
Fuzhou City, Capital of Fujian Province, Eastern China








by ztlyj on 500px








by Ludwig on 500px








by Ludwig on 500px


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huangshan** (or Yellow Mountains) National Park (Anhui Province) - 安徽 黄山景区*
Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China


















by 流浪者子玉 on 500px








by 流浪者子玉 on 500px








by 流浪者子玉 on 500px








by 剑心 on 500px








by 剑心 on 500px








by 剑心 on 500px








by 剑心 on 500px








by 剑心 on 500px








by 流浪者子玉 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Dragon Hole at the Xisha (or Paracel) Islands (Hainan Province) - 海南三沙 西沙群岛 永乐龙洞*
Sansha City, Hainan Province, Southern China

It is the world's deepest blue hole. (A blue hole is a large marine cavern or sinkhole)









by Tim's photography on 500px









by Tim's photography on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Coral Reefs at the Xisha (or Paracel) Islands (Hainan Province) - 海南三沙 西沙群岛 珊瑚岛礁*
Sansha City, Hainan Province, Southern China 
*







*
by 晨光飞行 on 500px
*







*
by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 晨光飞行 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Coral Reefs at the Xisha (or Paracel) Islands (Hainan Province) - 海南三沙 西沙群岛 珊瑚岛礁*
Sansha City, Hainan Province, Southern China 








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 晨光飞行 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulanbutong Part of the Bashang Grasslands at Hexigten Banner (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙克什克腾 乌兰布统草原*
Hexigten Banner, Chifeng City, Inner Mongolia, Northern China








by 大邦 on 500px








by 大邦 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Fanjing** National Nature Reserve (Guizhou Province) - 贵州 梵净山 自然保护区*
Tongren City, Guizhou Province, SW China


















by 136****6301 on 500px








by 136****6301 on 500px








by 136****6301 on 500px








by 136****6301 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Ngari Prefecture (Tibet) - 西藏 阿里风情*
Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 草根色 on 500px








by 草根色 on 500px








by 草根色 on 500px








by 草根色 on 500px








by 草根色 on 500px








by 草根色 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient City of Lijiang at the Foot of the Jade Dragon Snow Mountains (Yunnan Province) - 云南 玉龙雪山脚下 丽江古城*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China


















by 153****2687 on 500px









by 江鸟 on 500px









by 览鱼视觉 on 500px









by 153****2687 on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yangtze River's **Xiling Gorge** at Yichang (Hubei Province) - 湖北宜昌 长江三峡 西陵峡*
Yichang City, Hubei Province, Central China

Xiling Gorge is one of the famous *Three Gorges* at the Middle Reaches of the Yangtze River, the other 2 are the Qutang Gorge and the Wu Gorge









by 峡江杉 on 500px








by 峡江杉 on 500px








by 峡江杉 on 500px








by 峡江杉 on 500px








by 峡江杉 on 500px








by 峡江杉 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pudacuo National Park (Yunnan Province) - 云南香格里拉 普达措国家公园*
Shangri-La County, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China








by APPROACH 赫 on 500px








by APPROACH 赫 on 500px








by APPROACH 赫 on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cuopugou Valley at Batang County (Sichuan Province) - 四川巴塘 措普沟*
Batang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 心如止水 on 500px








by 心如止水 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Ancient Taoist Temple at the Xinxiang Section of the Taihang Mountains (Henan Province) - 河南新乡 太行山 天界山古道观*
Xinxiang City, Henan Province, Central China








by 杨柳岸Yeats on 500px








by 杨柳岸Yeats on 500px

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Yushu in Early Summer (Qinghai Province) - 青海玉树 藏地初夏风景*
Yushu Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China








by 张万祺 on 500px








by 张万祺 on 500px








by 张万祺 on 500px








by 张万祺 on 500px








by 张万祺 on 500px








by 张万祺 on 500px








by 张万祺 on 500px








by 张万祺 on 500px








by 张万祺 on 500px








by 张万祺 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The **Yellow River**'s Upper Reaches at **Golog **(Qinghai Province) - 青海果洛 黄河上游 玛曲*
Golog Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China








by 张万祺 on 500px








by 张万祺 on 500px








by 张万祺 on 500px








by 张万祺 on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hongtiguan Grand Canyon at Changzhi Section of the **Taihang Mountains** (Shanxi Province) - 山西长治 太行山 虹梯关大峡谷*
Changzhi City, Shanxi Province, Northern China








by 融入一切 on 500px








by 融入一切 on 500px








by 融入一切 on 500px








by 融入一切 on 500px








by 融入一切 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Salt Pits at **Markham County** (Tibet) - 西藏芒康 千年古盐井*
Markham County, Chamdo City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 吴晓云Xiaoyun Wu on 500px








by 吴晓云Xiaoyun Wu on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jampayang Peak at Yading National Nature Reserve (Sichuan Province) - 四川稻城 亚丁 神山央迈勇*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

Jampayang (or Yangmaiyong) Peak @ 5,958 M is one of the 3 major peaks at Yading National Nature Reserve.
The other two are Chenrezig Peak (仙乃日) @ 6, 032 M and Chanadorje Peak (夏诺多吉) @ 5,958 M.









by 牧人 Shepherd on 500px








by 牧人 Shepherd on 500px








by 牧人 Shepherd on 500px








by 牧人 Shepherd on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dou Chou's Memorial Temple Built in Year 1343 AD at Taiyuan City (Shanxi Province) - 山西太原 元代 窦大夫祠*
Taiyuan City, Capital of Shanxi Province, Northern China

Dou Chou (窦犨) was a State Councillor of the State of Jin (晋国) during the Spring and Autumn Period (Approximately 771 to 476 BCE)









by lingzhi on 500px








by lingzhi on 500px








by lingzhi on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kula Kangri (@7,528 M) in Shannan (Tibet) - 西藏山南 库拉岗日和白玛琳错*
Shannan City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 夜星闪烁 on 500px








by 夜星闪烁 on 500px








by 夜星闪烁 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Gongga (or Minya Konka)** Peaks Seen From **Luding** (Sichuan Province) - 四川泸定 华尖山 贡嘎云海*
Luding City, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

With an elevation of 7,556 m (24,790 ft) above sea level, it is known as "The King of Sichuan Mountains (蜀山之王)".
Mount Gongga is the easternmost 7,000 metres (23,000 ft) peak in the world and the third highest peak outside the Himalaya/Karakoram.









by 夜星闪烁 on 500px








by 夜星闪烁 on 500px








by 夜星闪烁 on 500px








by 夜星闪烁 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhangjiajie (or Wulingyuan) National Park** (Hunan Province) - 湖南张家界 武陵源景区*
Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China


















by 平湖秋影 on 500px








by 平湖秋影 on 500px








by 平湖秋影 on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Himalayas Peaks Seen From Jilonggou Valley at **Gyirong County** (Tibet) - 西藏吉隆 吉隆沟 喜马拉雅山景*
Gyirong County, Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 中央国家公园村民 on 500px








by 中央国家公园村民 on 500px








by 中央国家公园村民 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at **Ngawa County** (Sichuan Province) - 四川阿坝风景*
Ngawa County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 夏雪东尔 on 500px








by 夏雪东尔 on 500px








by 夏雪东尔 on 500px








by 夏雪东尔 on 500px








by 夏雪东尔 on 500px








by 夏雪东尔 on 500px








by 夏雪东尔 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at **Ngawa County** (Sichuan Province) - 四川阿坝风景*
Ngawa County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 夏雪东尔 on 500px








by 夏雪东尔 on 500px








by 夏雪东尔 on 500px








by 夏雪东尔 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 16th Century Xiangyu Castle at **Qinshui County** (Shanxi Province) - 山西沁水 明代 湘峪古堡*
Qinshui County, Jincheng City, Shanxi Province, Northern China








by 博浪哥 on 500px








by 博浪哥 on 500px








by 李卫东 on 500px








by 博浪哥 on 500px








by 博浪哥 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiuzhaigou National Park** at Jiuzhaigou County (Sichuan Province) - 四川阿坝 九寨沟国家公园*
Jiuzhaigou County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


















by 夏雪东尔 on 500px








by 夏雪东尔 on 500px








by 夏雪东尔 on 500px








by 夏雪东尔 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tropical Coasts and Islands at **Hainan Province** - 海南 热带海岸及海岛*
Hainan Province, Southern China

Boundary Island - 分界洲岛








by Max on 500px




Wuzhizhou Island - 蜈支洲岛








by Max on 500px




Jiajing Island - 加井岛








by Max on 500px









by 绵羊变狮子 on 500px





Shimei Bay at Wanning - 万宁石梅湾








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by Max on 500px





Dazhou Island - 大洲岛








by 绵羊变狮子 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ethnic Qiang People**'s Old Taoping Village at **Li County** (Sichuan Province) - 四川理县 桃坪羌寨*
Li County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 阿库嘛 on 500px








by 阿库嘛 on 500px








by 阿库嘛 on 500px








by 阿库嘛 on 500px








by 阿库嘛 on 500px








by 阿库嘛 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at **Enshi** (Hubei Province) - 湖北 恩施州风景*
Enshi Prefecture, Hubei Province, Central China








by 130****8000 on 500px








by 130****8000 on 500px








by 130****8000 on 500px








by 130****8000 on 500px








by 130****8000 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hongshui River Valley at the foot of the Qilian Mountains in Jiuquan (Gansu Province) - 甘肃酒泉 祁连山下洪水河谷*
Jiuquan City, Gansu Province, NW China

It looks like a smaller version of Xinjiang's Anjihai (or Hongshan) Grand Canyon (安集海/红山大峡谷) to me. 









by 酒泉好摄之徒 on 500px








by 酒泉好摄之徒 on 500px








by 酒泉好摄之徒 on 500px








by 酒泉好摄之徒 on 500px








by 酒泉好摄之徒 on 500px








by 酒泉好摄之徒 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Valleys at Qilian Mountains in Zhangye (Gansu Province) - 甘肃张掖 祁连山峡谷*
Zhangye City, Gansu Province, NW China








by 酒泉好摄之徒 on 500px








by 酒泉好摄之徒 on 500px








by 酒泉好摄之徒 on 500px








by 酒泉好摄之徒 on 500px








by 酒泉好摄之徒 on 500px








by 酒泉好摄之徒 on 500px








by 酒泉好摄之徒 on 500px








by 酒泉好摄之徒 on 500px








by 酒泉好摄之徒 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dishuitan Waterfall at Guanling County (Guizhou Province) - 贵州关岭 滴水滩瀑布*
Guanling County, Anshun City, Guizhou Province, SW China








by Bing乀 on 500px








by Bing乀 on 500px








by Bing乀 on 500px








by Bing乀 on 500px








by Bing乀 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fu Mausoleum** (or East Mausoleum) after Snow at Shenyang (Liaoning Province) - 辽宁沈阳 福陵(东陵)雪景*
Shenyang City, Capital of Liaoning Province, NE China

Fuling was inscribed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site in an extension to the site Imperial Tombs of the Ming and Qing Dynasties in 2004


















by Xlei on 500px








by Xlei on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zanda National Geo-park at **Zanda County** (Tibet) - 西藏扎达 扎达土林国家地质公园*
Zanda County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 孙兵兵 on 500px








by 精彩人生 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Lichuan in Clouds (Hubei Province) - 湖北利川 云雾山景*
Lichuan City, Enshi Prefecture, Hubei Province, Central China








by 江汉 on 500px








by 江汉 on 500px








by 江汉 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Ancient Village at Lishui (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江丽水 某古村*
Lishui City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China








by Edmond Yuen on 500px








by Edmond Yuen on 500px








by Edmond Yuen on 500px








by Edmond Yuen on 500px








by Edmond Yuen on 500px























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Ancient Village at Lishui (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江丽水 某古村*
Lishui City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China








by Edmond Yuen on 500px








by Edmond Yuen on 500px








by Edmond Yuen on 500px



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fishing Boats on the **Ou River** at Lishui (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江丽水 瓯江帆影*
Lishui City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China








by Edmond Yuen on 500px








by Edmond Yuen on 500px








by Edmond Yuen on 500px








by Edmond Yuen on 500px



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lantian County Section of the **Qinling Mountains** (Shaanxi Province) - 陕西蓝田 秦岭 玉山蓝河景区*
Lantian County, Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China








by 大鱼航拍秦岭 on 500px








by 大鱼航拍秦岭 on 500px








by 大鱼航拍秦岭 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes Surrounding the Malan Village at Yangchun City (Guangdong Province) - 广东阳春 马兰村风景*
Yangchun City, Yangjiang City, Guangdong Proivnce, Southern China








by Antumu on 500px








by Antumu on 500px








by Antumu on 500px








by Antumu on 500px








by Antumu on 500px








by Antumu on 500px























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jinshanling Section of the Great Wall **at Luanping County (Hebei Province) - 河北滦平 金山岭长城*
Lunping County, Chengde City, Hebei Province, Northern China


















by 水哥 on 500px








by 水哥 on 500px








by 水哥 on 500px








by 水哥 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Luobu Lake Oasis at the Taklamakan Desert in **Bayingolin** (Xinjiang) - 新疆巴音郭楞 塔克拉玛干沙漠 罗布湖*
Bayingolin Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China
*







*
by 林 on 500px








by 林 on 500px








by 林 on 500px








by 林 on 500px








by 林 on 500px








by 林 on 500px








by 林 on 500px








by 林 on 500px








by 林 on 500px








by 林 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at **Shannan** (Tibet) - 西藏山南风景*
Shannan City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by Shigatse Apso on 500px








by Shigatse Apso on 500px








by Shigatse Apso on 500px








by Shigatse Apso on 500px








by Shigatse Apso on 500px








by Shigatse Apso on 500px








by Shigatse Apso on 500px








by Shigatse Apso on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pagsum (or Basong Co) Lake at Gongbo'gyamda County (Tibet) - 西藏工布江达 巴松错*
Gongbo'gyamda County, Nyingchi Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by Shigatse Apso on 500px








by Shigatse Apso on 500px








by Shigatse Apso on 500px








by Shigatse Apso on 500px








by Shigatse Apso on 500px








by Shigatse Apso on 500px








by Shigatse Apso on 500px



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 16th Century Imperial Minister **Wang Guoguang**'s Family Compound at Yangcheng (Shanxi Province) - 山西阳城 明代 天官王府*
Yangcheng County, Jincheng City, Shanxi Province, Northern China








by 山鹰lt on 500px








by 山鹰lt on 500px








by 山鹰lt on 500px








by 山鹰lt on 500px








by 山鹰lt on 500px








by 山鹰lt on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*19th Century Soy Sauce Workshop at the Ancient Town of Heshang in Hangzhou (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江杭州 河上镇 清代 徐同泰官酱园*
Xiaoshan District, Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nianbaoyuze Mountains National Nature Reserve (Qinghai & Sichuan Provinces) - 青川边界 年保玉则自然保护区*
At the borders of Jigzhi County (Qinghai Province) & Ngawa County (Sichuan Province), Western China

Nianbaoyuze is the eastern section of the *Bayan Har Mountains (巴颜喀拉山脉)*.
It is also part of the *Sanjiangyuan National Nature Reserve (三江源国家级自然保护区)*.

3/4 part of the Nianbaoyuze Protected Area is at the *Jigzhi County (Qinghai Province)*, while the rest 1/4 part belongs to the neighbouring *Ngawa County (Sichuan Province)*.









by Kyle欧阳 on 500px









by Kyle欧阳 on 500px









by Kyle欧阳 on 500px









by 谢国衡 wallace cheah on 500px

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibetan Villages at Zhagana Mountains in **Têwo County** (Gansu Province) - 甘肃迭部 扎尕那 藏族村寨*
Têwo County, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China








by 上哪儿哪儿下雨 on 500px








by 上哪儿哪儿下雨 on 500px








by 上哪儿哪儿下雨 on 500px








by 上哪儿哪儿下雨 on 500px








by 上哪儿哪儿下雨 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 18th Century Tibetan Dêrgê Barkang at Dêrgê County (Sichuan Province) - 四川德格 清代 德格印经院*
Dêrgê County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

It is a Sutra Printing Temple built in year 1792 during Yongzheng Emperor's Regime (清雍正七年)

*







*
by GUOCHAO on 500px








by 凤梨罐头Jun on 500px








by 白桦林/视觉中国 on 500px








by 白桦林/视觉中国 on 500px








by 白桦林/视觉中国 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shennongjia National Nature Reserve** (Hubei Province) - 湖北 神农架自然保护区*
Shennongjia Forestry District, Hubei Province, Central China


















by 梦云 on 500px








by 梦云 on 500px








by 梦云 on 500px








by 梦云 on 500px








by 梦云 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ganjia Grasslands at Xiahe County (Gansu Province) - 甘肃夏河 甘加草原风光*
Xiahe County, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China








by 唯西 on 500px








by 唯西 on 500px








by 唯西 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yardang Landscapes** at Da Qaidam (Qinghai Province) - 青海大柴旦 雅丹地貌*
Da Qaidam, Haixi Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China








by 慢摄slowshot on 500px








by 慢摄slowshot on 500px








by 慢摄slowshot on 500px








by 慢摄slowshot on 500px


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Enshi Grand Canyon in Clouds (Hubei Province) - 湖北 云雾中的恩施大峡谷*
Enshi Prefecture, Hubei Province, Central China








by 史江洪 on 500px








by 史江洪 on 500px








by 史江洪 on 500px








by 史江洪 on 500px



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Village of Guoyu at Jincheng (Shanxi Province) - 山西晋城 郭峪古村*
Jincheng City, Shanxi Province, Northern China








by 路虎 on 500px








by 路虎 on 500px








by 路虎 on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical Buildings at Linfen (Shanxi Province) - 山西临汾 历史建筑*
Linfen City, Shanxi Province, Northern China

The 18th Century Shi Family's Compound - 师家大院








by 路虎 on 500px








by 路虎 on 500px








by 路虎 on 500px




The Ancient Village of Dingcun - 古村丁村








by 路虎 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Milu Deer (or Père David's Deer)** Nature Reserve at **Dafeng **(Jiangsu Province) - 江苏盐城 大丰麋鹿自然保护区*
Dafeng District, Yancheng City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China









Père David's deer - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






> Milu Deer (or Père David's Deer) is a species of deer native to the river valleys of China.
> ... ...
> Père David's deer were hunted to extirpation in their native China during the late 19th century, but were saved from total extinction by Europeans who had taken specimens back to zoos in France and Germany and successfully bred the deer in captivity. In the early 20th century, the British nobleman and politician Herbrand Russell, 11th Duke of Bedford, acquired a few Père David's deer from the Berlin Zoo and built up a large herd on his estate at Woburn Abbey. In the 1980s, the Duke's great-grandson Robin Russell, 14th Duke of Bedford, donated several dozen deer to the Chinese government for reintroducing the species to the wild. As of 2015, the wild population in China was about 700 individuals. All Père David's deer alive today descend from the 11th Duke's original herd.











by 胡萝卜果酱 on 500px








by 胡萝卜果酱 on 500px








by 胡萝卜果酱 on 500px








by 胡萝卜果酱 on 500px








by 胡萝卜果酱 on 500px























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Tropical Wuzhizhou Island in Sanya (Hainan Province) - 海南三亚 蜈支洲岛*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China








by Ray咩咩 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guozigou Valley at the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆天山 果子沟*
Huocheng County, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








*







*
by LifangEye on 500px








by 快乐鱼儿 on 500px
*







*
by LifangEye on 500px




*







*



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Hulunbuir (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙 呼伦贝尔 风景*
Hulunbuir City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, NE China








by 丰不了 on 500px








by 丰不了 on 500px








by 丰不了 on 500px








by 丰不了 on 500px








by 丰不了 on 500px








by 丰不了 on 500px








by 丰不了 on 500px








by 丰不了 on 500px








by 丰不了 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Buddhist Temples at Mount Wutai (Shanxi Province) - 山西 五台山 古寺院*
Wutai County, Xinzhou City, Shanxi Province, Northern China

Being seat of the Bodhisattva *Manjusri / 文殊菩萨*, *Mount Wutai* is one of the *Four Most Sacred Buddhist Mountains* in China, along with:

*Mount Jiuhua / 九华山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Ksitigarbha / 地藏菩萨*)
*Mount Putuo / 普陀山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Avalokiteśvara / 观音菩萨*)
*Mount Emei / 峨嵋山* (Seat of the Bodhisattva *Samantabhadra / 普贤菩萨*)

















by 紫月亮 on 500px








by 紫月亮 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The **Ancient City of Fenghuang** (or Phoenix County) in Xiangxi (Hunan Province) - 湖南湘西 凤凰古城*
Fenghuang County, Xiangxi Prefecture, Hunan Province, Central China








by 旅行摄影杨小蟹 on 500px








by 旅行摄影杨小蟹 on 500px








by 旅行摄影杨小蟹 on 500px








by 旅行摄影杨小蟹 on 500px








by 旅行摄影杨小蟹 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kula Kangri (@7,528 M) in Shannan (Tibet) - 西藏山南 库拉岗日*
Shannan City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 超人不会数学题 on 500px








by Jan Shen on 500px








by 藏地光影小张 on 500px








by 藏地光影小张 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gading Temple at Nangqên County (Qinghai Province) - 青海囊谦 尕丁寺*
Nangqên County, Yushu Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China








by Jan Shen on 500px








by Jan Shen on 500px








by Jan Shen on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Rakwa Tso Lake** at Baxoi County (Tibet) - 西藏八宿 然乌湖*
Baxoi County, Chamdo Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 林 on 500px








by 林 on 500px








by 林 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lulang National Forest Park at Nyingchi (Tibet) - 四川林芝 鲁朗林海*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by APPROACH 赫 on 500px








by APPROACH 赫 on 500px








by APPROACH 赫 on 500px








by APPROACH 赫 on 500px








by APPROACH 赫 on 500px








by APPROACH 赫 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibetan Buddhist Temples at **Gannan** (Gansu Province) - 甘肃甘南 藏族寺院*
Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China

Labrang Monastery at Xiahe County - 夏河 拉不楞寺
*







*
by 天琊无邪 on 500px
*







*
by 天琊无邪 on 500px





Langmu Temple at Luqu County - 碌曲 郎木寺








by 天琊无邪 on 500px








by 天琊无邪 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Village of Daliangjiang at **Jingxing County** (Hebei Province) - 河北井陉 大梁江古村*
Jingxing County, Shijiazhuang City, Capital of Hebei Province, Northern China








by 188****2665 on 500px








by 188****2665 on 500px








by 188****2665 on 500px








by 188****2665 on 500px








by 188****2665 on 500px








by 188****2665 on 500px








by 188****2665 on 500px








by 188****2665 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xi'an Section of the **Qinling Mountains** (Shaanxi Province) - 陕西西安 秦岭山脉*
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China

Jiawu Platform at Baidaoyu Valley - 秦岭七十二峪白道峪嘉午台

*







*
by 大鱼航拍秦岭 on 500px




Mount Wanhua - 万华山








by 大鱼航拍秦岭 on 500px








by 大鱼航拍秦岭 on 500px








by 大鱼航拍秦岭 on 500px








by 大鱼航拍秦岭 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wudi (or Abyss) Lake at **Shangri-La **(Yunnan Province) - 云南香格里拉 无底湖*
Shangri-La City, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China








by 今晚打老鼠 on 500px








by 今晚打老鼠 on 500px








by 今晚打老鼠 on 500px








by 今晚打老鼠 on 500px








by 今晚打老鼠 on 500px








by 今晚打老鼠 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Scenic Valleys at Garzê Prefecture (Sichuan Province) - 四川甘孜 山谷美景*
Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 漂洋过海 on 500px








by 漂洋过海 on 500px








by 走向山野 on 500px








by 蓝波(lanblue) on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bangchui Islets at Dalian (Liaoning Province) - 辽宁大连 **棒棰岛*
Dalian City, Liaoning Province, NE China








by 长江蝶 on 500px








by 长江蝶 on 500px








by 长江蝶 on 500px








by 长江蝶 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Langshan National Geo-park** at Xinning County (Hunan Province) - 湖南新宁 崀山国家地质公园*
Xinning County, Shaoyang City, Hunan Province, Central China

It is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site: China Danxia Landforms (中国丹霞地貌)
















by 大可 on 500px








by 大可 on 500px








by 大可 on 500px








by 大可 on 500px








by 大可 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Valleys of the Mount Gongga at Kangding (Sichuan Province) - 四川康定 贡嘎山山谷*
Kangding City, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 肉多多大王TG on 500px








by 肉多多大王TG on 500px








by 肉多多大王TG on 500px








by 肉多多大王TG on 500px








by 肉多多大王TG on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Gongga (@ 7,556 M) at Kangding (Sichuan Province) - 四川康定 贡嘎山*
Kangding City, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

At the height of 7,556 m (24,790 ft), Mount Gongga (or Minya Konka) is the tallest Mountain in Sichuan Province.
It is thus known as the "King of All Sichuan Mountains (蜀山之王)".









by 爱游族aha on 500px








by Leo.diary on 500px








by Leo.diary on 500px








by 爱游族aha on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ethnic Dong People's Zhaoxing Village at Liping County (Guizhou Province) - 贵州黎平 肇兴侗寨*
Liping County, Qiandongnan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China








by ming_piano on 500px








by ming_piano on 500px








by ming_piano on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Butong Part of the Bashang Grasslands (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙克什科腾 坝上草原 乌兰布统*
Hexigten Banner, Chifeng City, Inner Mongolia, Northern China








by S李想 on 500px








by S李想 on 500px








by S李想 on 500px








by S李想 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Villages at Yi County (Anhui Province) - 安徽黟县 徽州古村落*
Yi County, Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China


The Ancient Village of Lucun - 卢村








by 林秋楸 on 500px




The Ancient Village of Tachuan - 塔川古村








by 188****2665 on 500px








by 188****2665 on 500px








by 188****2665 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The **Ancient Village of Hongcun** at Yi County (Anhui Province) - 安徽黟县 宏村*
Yi County, Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China


















by 林秋楸 on 500px








by 林秋楸 on 500px











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 18th Century Former Royal Chengde Mountain Resort (Hebei Province) - 河北承德 清代 承德避暑山庄*
Chengde City, Hebei Province, Northern China

The palace complex was the summer retreat of the Qing Dynasty Imperial Family.
It is about 225 km northeast of Beijing and is known as "Chinese Versailles" or "Chinese Fontainebleau" to the Western World.


















by 188****2665 on 500px








by 188****2665 on 500px








by 188****2665 on 500px








by 188****2665 on 500px








by 188****2665 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Part of the Altai Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆阿勒泰 阿尔泰山*
Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by 星空_sea on 500px








by 星空_sea on 500px








by 星空_sea on 500px








by 星空_sea on 500px








by 星空_sea on 500px








by 星空_sea on 500px








by 长江 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Summer Night Fireflies in Nanjing (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏南京 夏夜萤火*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China








by 王倚天Alan on 500px








by 北林 on 500px









by 北林 on 500px









by Qingzzz on 500px








by slowshot on 500px





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Ngari Prefecture (Tibet) - 西藏阿里风情*
Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 沉默的印象 on 500px








by 沉默的印象 on 500px








by 沉默的印象 on 500px








by 沉默的印象 on 500px








by 沉默的印象 on 500px








by 沉默的印象 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wanglang National Nature Reserve at Mianyang (Sichuan Province) - 四川绵阳 王朗自然保护区*
Mianyang City, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 旋转跳跃丘丘人 on 500px








by 旋转跳跃丘丘人 on 500px








by 旋转跳跃丘丘人 on 500px








by 旋转跳跃丘丘人 on 500px








by 旋转跳跃丘丘人 on 500px








by 旋转跳跃丘丘人 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Coral Reefs at the **Xisha (or Paracel) Islands** (Hainan Province) - 海南三沙 西沙群岛 珊瑚岛礁*
Sansha City, Hainan Province, Southern China








by 旋转跳跃丘丘人 on 500px








by 旋转跳跃丘丘人 on 500px








by 旋转跳跃丘丘人 on 500px








by 旋转跳跃丘丘人 on 500px








by 旋转跳跃丘丘人 on 500px








by 旋转跳跃丘丘人 on 500px








by 旋转跳跃丘丘人 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulan Butong Part of the **Bashang Grasslands** at Hexigten Banner (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙克什克腾 乌兰布统 坝上草原*
Hexigten Banner, Chifeng City, Inner Mongolia, Northern China








by 秀一秀 on 500px








by 秀一秀 on 500px








by 秀一秀 on 500px








by 思高地亚 on 500px








by 秀一秀 on 500px








by 秀一秀 on 500px








by 秀一秀 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Binggou Danxia Landform National Geo-park at Zhangye (Gansu Province) - 甘肃张掖 冰沟丹霞国家地质公园*
Zhangye City, Gansu Province, NW China








by 秀一秀 on 500px








by 秀一秀 on 500px








by 秀一秀 on 500px








by 秀一秀 on 500px








by 秀一秀 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Zhuo'er of the Qilian Mountains at Qilian County (Qinghai Province) - 青海祁连 卓尔山*
Qilian County, Haibei Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China








by 秀一秀 on 500px








by 秀一秀 on 500px








by 秀一秀 on 500px








by 秀一秀 on 500px








by 秀一秀 on 500px








by 秀一秀 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Villages along the Xin'an River at She County (Anhui Province) - 安徽歙县 新安江古村落*
She County, Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China

Xin'an River is the upper reaches of the Qiantang River (钱塘江)









by 秀一秀 on 500px









by 秀一秀 on 500px









by 秀一秀 on 500px









by 秀一秀 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Mount Genie (or Ge'nyen Massif) at **Litang County** (Sichuan Province) - 四川理塘 格聂神山*
Litang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

At the height of 6,204 metres (20,354 ft), Mount Ge'nyen is the highest peak of the *Shaluli Mountains (沙鲁里山)*.
Colloquially, it is regarded as the 3rd tallest peak in Sichuan Province after *Mount Gongga* at 7,556 m (24,790 ft) and *Mount Siguniang* at 6,250 m (20,510ft).
However, a few minor peaks of the Mount Gongga are over 6,500 metres, making neither Mount Siguniang in the 2nd position nor Mount Ge'nyen the 3rd among Sichuan's Peaks.








by Samuel Liu on 500px








by Samuel Liu on 500px








by Samuel Liu on 500px








by Samuel Liu on 500px








by Samuel Liu on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Beautiful East Coast of Shenzhen (Guangdong Province) - 广东深圳 美丽东海岸*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China

The metropolis in Southern China is not only famous for its high-tech industries & skyscrapers, but also well-known for its beautiful coasts and beaches









by 猫鱼 on 500px








by SpringKiss on 500px








by 飞凡映像 on 500px








by 飞凡映像 on 500px








by 猫鱼 on 500px








by 猫鱼 on 500px








by Braver on 500px























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nyingchi Section of the **Yarlung Tsangpo River** (Tibet) - 西藏林芝 雅鲁藏布江*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 行走在雪域高原 on 500px








by 行走在雪域高原 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at **Shannan in Summer **(Tibet) - 西藏山南夏季风景*
Shannan City, TIbet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Part of the **Altai Mountains** at Altay Prefecture (Xinjiang) - 新疆阿勒泰 阿尔泰山*
Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by 德新 on 500px








by 德新 on 500px








by 德新 on 500px








by 德新 on 500px








by 德新 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huaniao (or Birds & Flowers) Islands at Zhoushan Archipelago (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江舟山 花鸟岛*
Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China








by 流浪者子玉 on 500px








by 流浪者子玉 on 500px








by 流浪者子玉 on 500px








by 流浪者子玉 on 500px








by 流浪者子玉 on 500px























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Adandoned Village at Shengshan Island in Zhoushan Archipelago (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江舟山 嵊山岛后湾村*
Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China








by 流浪者子玉 on 500px








by 流浪者子玉 on 500px








by 流浪者子玉 on 500px








by 流浪者子玉 on 500px








by 流浪者子玉 on 500px








by 流浪者子玉 on 500px





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Adandoned Village at Shengshan Island in Zhoushan Archipelago (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江舟山 嵊山岛后湾村*
Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China








by 流浪者子玉 on 500px








by 流浪者子玉 on 500px








by 流浪者子玉 on 500px








by 流浪者子玉 on 500px








by 流浪者子玉 on 500px








by 流浪者子玉 on 500px








by 流浪者子玉 on 500px



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Black Dragon Waterfall at **Mount Tai National Park** in Tai'an (Shandong Province) - 山东泰安 泰山 黑龙潭瀑布*
Tai'an City, Shandong Province, Northern China

Mount Tai (or Taishan) is a UNESCO World Heritage Site
















by 深蓝色的温度 on 500px








by 深蓝色的温度 on 500px








by 深蓝色的温度 on 500px








by 深蓝色的温度 on 500px








by 深蓝色的温度 on 500px






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Haixi Prefecture (Qinghai Province) - 青海海西风景*
Haixi Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China








by 竹叶青青 on 500px








by 竹叶青青 on 500px








by 竹叶青青 on 500px








by 竹叶青青 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunset at Moon Bay in Wenchang (Hainan Province) - 海南文昌 月亮湾日落*
Wenchang City, Hainan Province, Southern China








by JKLFYL on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hoh Xil National Nature Reserve** at Yushu (Qinghai Province) - 青海玉树 可可西里自然保护区*
Yushu Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China
















by 惬意 on 500px








by 惬意 on 500px








by 惬意 on 500px








by 惬意 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yanyuan County Lake-side of the **Lugu Lake** (Sichuan Province) - 四川盐源 泸沽湖畔*
Yanyuan County, Liangshan Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 半农 on 500px








by 半农 on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Glacier Lakes at Dangling Mountians (@ 5,470 M) in **Danba County** (Sichuan Province) - 四川丹巴 冰川湖群*
Danba County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by zepp on 500px








by zepp on 500px








by zepp on 500px








by zepp on 500px








by zepp on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Wetland Nature Reserve at Ngari Prefecture (Tibet) - 西藏阿里 湿地保护区*
Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 惬意 on 500px








by 惬意 on 500px








by 惬意 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 9th Century Foguang Temple at Mount Wutai (Shanxi Province) - 山西忻州 五台山 唐代 佛光寺*
Wutai County, Xinzhou City, Shanxi Province, Northern China

The temple preserves some of the oldest timber architectures in China dating back to the 9th century (Tang Dynasty).
It is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site: Mount Wutai (五台山)


















by Jiahuarch on 500px








by Jiahuarch on 500px








by Jiahuarch on 500px








by Jiahuarch on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 11th Century **Pagoda of Fogong Temple** at Ying County (Shanxi Province) - 山西应县 辽代 佛宫寺 释迦塔 *
Ying County, Shuozhou City, Shanxi Province, Northern China

At the height of 67.31 m (220.83 ft), it is the oldest (Built in 1056 AD) existent fully wooden pagoda still standing in China.









by Jiahuarch on 500px








by Jiahuarch on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landccapes at Dêngqên County (Tibet) - 西藏丁青风情*
Dêngqên County, Chamdo City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred **Namtso Lake **(Tibet) - 西藏 圣湖 纳木错* 
Between Damxung County & Baingoin County, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Dulan County (Qinghai Province) - 青海都兰风景*
Dulan County, Haixi Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China








by 晓憩枫林 on 500px








by 晓憩枫林 on 500px








by 晓憩枫林 on 500px








by 晓憩枫林 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yellow River Badlands National Geo-park at Jingtai County (Gansu Province) - 甘肃景泰 黄河石林国家地质公园*
Jingtai County, Baiyin City, Gansu Province, NW China








by 陈小琳 on 500px








by 陈小琳 on 500px








by 陈小琳 on 500px








by 陈小琳 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yunhe Rice Terraces at Lishui (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江丽水 云和梯田*
Lishui City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China








by 鲸歌Jr  on 500px








by 鲸歌Jr  on 500px








by 鲸歌Jr  on 500px























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yangmaiyong Peak at Yading National Nature Reserve in Daocheng County (Sichuan Province) - 四川稻城 亚丁 央迈勇*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 超合金非洲鱼 on 500px








by MELO.XIAO on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Chengkan Village at Huangshan City (Anhui Province) - 安徽黄山 呈坎古村*
Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China








by STEVEN on 500px








by STEVEN on 500px








by STEVEN on 500px











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulingyuan (or Zhangjiajie) National Park** (Hunan Province) - 湖南张家界 武陵源景区*
Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China
















by Max Lin on 500px








by 伞兵 on 500px








by 西山一冰草 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*18th Century Shuanglong Bridge at the **Old City of Jianshui** (Yunnan Province) - 云南建水 清代 双龙桥*
Jianshui County, Honghe Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China








by CY_TONG on 500px








by CY_TONG on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lesser Khingan Range** in Autumn at Yichun (Heilongjiang Province) - 黑龙江伊春 小兴安岭秋景*
Yichun City, Heilongjiang Province, NE China








by TAOKYLIN on 500px








by TAOKYLIN on 500px








by TAOKYLIN on 500px








by TAOKYLIN on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Ciqikou Town (Chongqing Municipality) - 重庆 磁器口古镇*
Shapingba District, Chongqing Municipality, SW China








by 往昔如歌 on 500px








by 往昔如歌 on 500px








by 往昔如歌 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Fishing Village at Yushan Island in Fuding (Fujian Province) - 福建福鼎 嵛山岛渔村*
Duding City, Ningde City, Fujian Province, Eastern China








by 学习使我快乐 on 500px








by 学习使我快乐 on 500px
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Lao (or Laoshan) National Park** Meets the Yellow Sea at Qingdao (Shandong Province) - 山东青岛 崂山 黄海海滨*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 7河豚鱼干7 on 500px






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Abandoned **Houtouwan Village** at Shengshan Island in **Zhoushan** (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江舟山 嵊山岛 后头湾村*
Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China








by O₂ on 500px








by dgmhs on 500px





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shengsi Islands** of **Zhoushan Archipelago** (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江舟山 嵊泗群岛诸岛*
Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China








by dgmhs on 500px








by dgmhs on 500px






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Alishan National Forest Park** at Chiayi County (Taiwan) - 臺灣嘉義 阿里山國家森林公園 *
Chiayi County, South Taiwan








by HORSEMAN on 500px








by HORSEMAN on 500px








by HORSEMAN on 500px








by HORSEMAN on 500px








by HORSEMAN on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Glacier Jiayilacuo Lake at Dangling Mountains in Danba County (Sichuan Province) - 四川丹巴 党岭 甲依拉措*
Danba County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

It is located near the more famous Huluhai (or Gourd Lake, 葫芦海)









by 谢辉 on 500px








by 谢辉 on 500px








by 谢辉 on 500px








by 谢辉 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Glacier Huluhai (or Gourd Lake) in Danba County (Sichuan Province) - 四川丹巴 党岭 葫芦海*
Danba County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

Huluhai (or Gourd Lake) is one of a few glacier lakes found near Dangling Mountain's tallest peak Xiaqiangla / 夏羌拉 (@ 5,470m)









by 谢辉 on 500px








by 谢辉 on 500px








by 谢辉 on 500px








by 谢辉 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Misty Yubeng at the Meili Snow Mountains in **Dêqên County** (Yunnan Province) - 云南德钦 梅里雪山 云雾雨崩*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China








by 幸福山 on 500px








by 幸福山 on 500px








by 幸福山 on 500px








by 幸福山 on 500px








by 幸福山 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xianshen River Bridge** at the **Taihang Mountains** in Jincheng (Shanxi Province) - 山西晋城 太行山 仙神河大桥*
Jincheng City, Shanxi Province, Northern China








by 石耀臣 on 500px








by 石耀臣 on 500px








by 石耀臣 on 500px








by 石耀臣 on 500px








by 石耀臣 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shennongjia National Nature Reserve* *(Hubei Province) - 湖北 神农架自然保护区*
Shennongjia Forestry District, Hubei Province, Central China

















by 石耀臣 on 500px








by 石耀臣 on 500px








by 石耀臣 on 500px








by 石耀臣 on 500px








by 石耀臣 on 500px








by 石耀臣 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hakka People**'s Mantang Weiwu Compound Built in 1860 at **Shaoguan** (Guangdong Province) - 广东韶关 清代 满堂客家大围 *
Shaoguan City, Guangdong Province, Southern China

The Weiwu Complex's West Wing is currently undergoing repair works (as you can see it is covered by blue corrugated metal panels).
Weiwu(围屋) or Weilongwu (Wrapped Dragon House, 围龙屋) are historical fortress-like residential compounds built by Hakka People in Guangdong & Jiangxi Provinces.
The other more famous Hakka Architectural Type is the UNESCO World Heritage Site: Tulou Buildings in Fujian Province (福建客家土楼).








by 米兰的视界 on 500px








by 米兰的视界 on 500px








by 米兰的视界 on 500px








by 米兰的视界 on 500px








by 米兰的视界 on 500px








by 米兰的视界 on 500px








by 米兰的视界 on 500px








by 米兰的视界 on 500px








by 米兰的视界 on 500px








by 米兰的视界 on 500px








by 米兰的视界 on 500px






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hakka People**'s Mantang Weiwu Compound Built in 1860 at **Shaoguan** (Guangdong Province) - 广东韶关 清代 满堂客家大围 *
Shaoguan City, Guangdong Province, Southern China

Weiwu(围屋) or Weilongwu (Wrapped Dragon House, 围龙屋) are historical fortress-like residential compounds built by Hakka People in Guangdong & Jiangxi Provinces.
The other more famous Hakka Architectural Type is the UNESCO World Heritage Site: Tulou Buildings in Fujian Province (福建客家土楼).









by 米兰的视界 on 500px








by 米兰的视界 on 500px








by 米兰的视界 on 500px








by 米兰的视界 on 500px





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wildlives at Nyingchi (Tibet) - 西藏林芝 野生动物*
Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


Himalayan Monal - 棕尾虹雉








by STEVEN on 500px








by STEVEN on 500px




Red Goral - 红斑羚








by STEVEN on 500px








by STEVEN on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Baima (or White Horse) Snow Mountain** National Nature Reserve at Dêqên County (Yunnan Province) - 云南德钦 白马雪山保护区*
Dêqên County, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China

It was named White Horse Snow Mountain (@ 5,429 M) because it looks like a white horse turning back its head









by Salix Liu on 500px








by Salix Liu on 500px








by Salix Liu on 500px








by Salix Liu on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sanming Scenic Area at Yulin (Guangxi) - 广西玉林 三名景区*
Yulin City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China








by 金正视觉 on 500px








by 金正视觉 on 500px








by 金正视觉 on 500px











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hoodoos Landscapes at Yuanmou County (Yunnan Province) - 云南元谋 土林地貌*
Yuanmou County, Chuxiong Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China








by 同尘 on 500px








by 同尘 on 500px








by 同尘 on 500px








by 同尘 on 500px








by 同尘 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hoodoos Landscapes at Yuanmou County (Yunnan Province) - 云南元谋 土林地貌*
Yuanmou County, Chuxiong Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China








by 同尘 on 500px








by 同尘 on 500px








by 同尘 on 500px








by 同尘 on 500px








by 同尘 on 500px








by 同尘 on 500px








by 同尘 on 500px








by 同尘 on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Rivers at Wulan Butong Part of the Bashang Grasslands (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙克什科腾 坝上草原 乌兰布统 河流*
Hexigten Banner, Chifeng City, Inner Mongolia, Northern China








by 芬芳 on 500px








by 黄敬东｜时间の俘虏 on 500px








by 黄敬东｜时间の俘虏 on 500px








by 黄敬东｜时间の俘虏 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Canal Town of Xitang at Jiashan County (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江嘉善 水乡古镇 西塘*
Jiashan County, Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Xitang is one of dozens of well-preserved Ancient Canal Towns (or Water Towns) in us Wu Region (Shanghai, Zhejiang & Southern Jiangsu)









by 简化 on 500px








by 简化 on 500px








by 简化 on 500px




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Luorong Grassland at Yading National Nature Reserve (Sichuan Province) - 四川稻城 亚丁 洛绒牛场*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 晓憩枫林 on 500px








by 晓憩枫林 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Camel Train at Kumtag Desert in Turpan (Xinjiang) - 新疆吐鲁番 库姆塔格沙漠 驼队*
Turpan City, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by 超然 on 500px








by 超然 on 500px








by 超然 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Waterfalls at Maling River Gorge (Guizhou Province) - 贵州 马岭河峡谷 瀑布群*
Xingyi City, Qianxinan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China








by 西部影匠 on 500px








by 西部影匠 on 500px








by 西部影匠 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Siguniang's Bipenggou Valley in Autumn (Sichuan Province) - 四川 四姑娘山毕棚沟 秋景*
Li County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

Bipenggou Valley is one of the 4 major valleys of the Mount Siguniang (@ 6,250 m), others are:
Shuangqiaogou Valley, Haizigou Valley & Changpinggou Valley.









by 西部影匠 on 500px








by 西部影匠 on 500px








by 西部影匠 on 500px













​


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

*Minnan **or **Hokkien Architecture** - 閩南建築*
Southern Fujian Province, Southern China

Minnan architecture refers to the predominant traditional architectural style in Southern Fujian and Taiwan.









by A、📷摄影Journey on 500px.com









by 大瓶 on 500px.com









by 阿诚的白日梦 on 500px.com









by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px.com









by Noah on 500px.com









by chengsa on 500px.com​


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

*Minnan **or **Hokkien Architecture** - 閩南建築*
Kinmen and Taiwan

Minnan architecture refers to the predominant traditional architectural style in Southern Fujian and Taiwan.









by Max Fan on 500px.com









by Max Fan on 500px.com









by 子龍 王 on 500px.com









by 子龍 王 on 500px.com









by 子龍 王 on 500px.com​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lulang National Forest Park at Nyingchi (Tibet) - 西藏林芝 鲁朗林海*
SW China








by 东北风 on 500px








by 东北风 on 500px








by 东北风 on 500px








by 东北风 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pagsum (or Basong Co) Lake at Gongbo'gyamda County (Tibet) - 西藏工布江达 巴松错*
Gongbo'gyamda County, Nyingchi Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 东北风 on 500px








by 东北风 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cuopugou (or Cuopu Valley) at Batang County (Sichuan Province) - 四川巴塘 措普沟*
Batang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 133****8312 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Tropical Coasts of **Wanning** & **Lingshui** (Hainan Province) - 海南 万宁和陵水 热带海岸*
Southern China

Located slightly north of the more famous tropical resort city Sanya (三亚), Wanning & Lingshui are emerging tropical resort destinations in China.
Hainan Island as a whole is known as the "Hawaii of China".









by GUOCHAO on 500px








by GUOCHAO on 500px








by GUOCHAO on 500px





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gaoyiling (or Gaoyi Ridge)** National Geopark in Chenzhou (Hunan Province) - 湖南郴州 高椅岭地质公园*
Chenzhou City, Hunan Province, Central China








by 永不言败 on 500px








by 永不言败 on 500px








by 永不言败 on 500px








by 永不言败 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jade Dragon Snow Mountains** (@5,596 m) in Lijiang (Yunnan Province) - 云南丽江 玉龙雪山*
Lijiang City, Yunnan Province, SW China








by 拼却的一醉 on 500px








by 拼却的一醉 on 500px








by 拼却的一醉 on 500px








by 拼却的一醉 on 500px

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Anjihai Grand Canyon at **Shawan **(Xinjiang) - 新疆沙湾 安集海大峡谷*
Shawan City, Tacheng Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by Baymax_K on 500px








by Baymax_K on 500px








by Baymax_K on 500px








by Baymax_K on 500px








by Baymax_K on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Part of the Pamir Mountains at Kizilsu (Xinjiang) - 新疆克孜勒苏 帕米尔高原*
Kizilsu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by 傅秀政 on 500px








by 傅秀政 on 500px








by 傅秀政 on 500px








by 傅秀政 on 500px








by 傅秀政 on 500px








by 傅秀政 on 500px








by 傅秀政 on 500px








by 傅秀政 on 500px








by 傅秀政 on 500px








by 傅秀政 on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beidi Mountains at Pingnan County (Guangxi) - 广西平南 北帝山*
Pingnan County, Guigang City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China








by 峤山绿叶 on 500px








by 峤山绿叶 on 500px








by 峤山绿叶 on 500px









by 峤山绿叶 on 500px








by 峤山绿叶 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Danxia Landscapes** with **Tianshan Mountains** as the Backdrop at T**acheng** (Xinjiang) - 新疆塔城 天山山脉 丹霞地貌*
Tacheng Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China








by 133****8312 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Laigu Glacier Scenic Area at Baxoi County (Tibet) - 西藏八宿 来古冰川景区*
Baxoi County, Chamdo City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by 133****8312 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Danxia Landform** at the foot of Tianshan Mounatain's Bogda Peak (Xinjiang) - 新疆天山 博格达峰下丹霞地貌*
Fukang City, Changji Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China
















by Raychain on 500px








by Raychain on 500px








by Raychain on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gurla Mandhata Peak** (7,728 M) at **Burang County** (Tibet) - 西藏普兰 纳木那尼峰*
Burang County, Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by Rivers on 500px








by Rivers on 500px








by Rivers on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Ngari Prefecture (Tibet) - 西藏 阿里风情*
Ngari Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by Rivers on 500px








by Rivers on 500px








by Rivers on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Summer Morning Mist at Wulan Butong Part of the Bashang Grasslands (Inner Mongolia) - 内蒙坝上 乌兰布统 夏日晨雾*
Hexigten Banner, Chifeng City, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, North China

Wulan Butong was the former Chinese Imperial Family's hunting ground (皇家猎苑)









by 风萧萧 on 500px








by 风萧萧 on 500px








by 风萧萧 on 500px








by 风萧萧 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yading National Nature Reserve** at Daocheng County (Sichuan Province) - 四川稻城 亚丁保护区*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 东北风 on 500px








by 东北风 on 500px








by adrianwang2001 on 500px








y adrianwang2001 on 500px








y adrianwang2001 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibetan Buddhist Rituo Temple at Yamdrok Lake (Tibet) - 西藏 羊卓雍措 日托寺*
Nagarzê County, Shannan City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China

Yamdrok Lake is one of the sacred lakes in Tibetan Buddhism









by 龙游天涯 on 500px








by 龙游天涯 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Sacred Mount Emei at Leshan in Winter (Sichuan Province) - 四川乐山 峨眉山冬景*
Emeishan City, Leshan City, Sichuan Province, SW China

Being the abode of Bodhisattva Samantabhadra (普贤菩萨), Mount Emei is one of the 4 most sacred mountains in Chinese Buddhism along with:
Mount Wutai / 五台山 (Abode of the Bodhisattva Mañjuśrī / 文殊菩萨),
Mount Jiuhua / 九华山 (Abode of the Bodhisattva Ksitigarbha / 地藏菩萨),
Mount Putuo / 普陀山 (Abide of the Bodhisattva Avalokiteśvara / 观音菩萨)
















by 龙游天涯 on 500px








by 龙游天涯 on 500px








by 龙游天涯 on 500px








by 龙游天涯 on 500px








by 龙游天涯 on 500px








by 龙游天涯 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hiking Trail at the Nama Peak (5,588 M) in Kangding (Sichuan Province) - 四川康定 那玛峰 登山线路*
Kangding City, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

Nama Peak is one of the subsidiary peaks of Mount Gongga / Minya Konka (7,556 M)









by Kin on 500px








by Kin on 500px









by Kin on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Hua (or Huashan) National Park (Shaanxi Province) - 陕西华阴 华山景区*
Huayin City, Weinan City, Shaanxi Province, NW China








by kk_Photograph on 500px








by kk_Photograph on 500px








by kk_Photograph on 500px








by kk_Photograph on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Tropical Shanqin Bay at **Wanning** (Hainan Province) - 海南万宁 山钦湾*
Wanning City, Hainan Province, South China








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 晨光飞行 on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Tropical Qingshui (or Clear Water) Bay at **Lingshui** (Hainan Province) - 海南陵水 清水湾*
Lisnghui County, Hainan Province, South China








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 晨光飞行 on 500px








by 晨光飞行 on 500px













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Glacier Abujicuo Lake at** Shangari-la **(Yunnan Province) - 云南香格里拉 阿布吉措 冰川湖*
Shangari-la City, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China








by 秦关汉月 on 500px








by 秦关汉月 on 500px








by 秦关汉月 on 500px








by 秦关汉月 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Relics of the 6th Century Buddhist **Subashi Temple at **Kuqa** (Xinjiang) - 新疆库车 **苏巴什佛寺遗址*
Kuqa County, Aksu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China

It is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site: Silk Roads: The Routes Network of Chang'an-Tian Shan Corridor
















by 塔河胡杨 on 500px








by 塔河胡杨 on 500px








by 塔河胡杨 on 500px








by 塔河胡杨 on 500px















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianshan Mountains**' Sceneries along the China National Highway 217 (Xinjiang) - 新疆 独库公路 天山风景*
Kuqa County, Aksu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China
















by Chesii  on 500px








by Chesii  on 500px








by Chesii  on 500px








by Chesii  on 500px








by Chesii  on 500px








by Chesii  on 500px








by Chesii  on 500px








by Chesii  on 500px











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Grasslands at Zoigê County (Sichuan Province) - 四川诺尔盖草原*
Zoigê County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 阳🐅阳Camera on 500px








by 阳🐅阳Camera on 500px








by 阳🐅阳Camera on 500px








by 阳🐅阳Camera on 500px








by 阳🐅阳Camera on 500px








by 阳🐅阳Camera on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hekeng Tulou Cluster at Nanjing County (Fujian Province) - 福建南靖 河坑土楼*
Nanjing County, Zhangzhou City, Fujian Province, East China

A total of 46 Fujian Tulou Clusters were inscribed in 2008 by UNESCO as World Heritage Site.
*















*
by 你七哥 on 500px
*







*
by 你七哥 on 500px
*







*
by 你七哥 on 500px
*







*
by 你七哥 on 500px
*







*
by 你七哥 on 500px



*














*



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 16th Century Yipianwa Zen Buddhist Temple at Mount Taimu (Fujian Province) - 福建福鼎 太姥山 明代 一片瓦禅寺*
Fuding City, Ningde City, Fujian Province, East China








by 你七哥 on 500px








by 你七哥 on 500px








by 你七哥 on 500px








by 你七哥 on 500px








by 你七哥 on 500px








by 你七哥 on 500px





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Coasts of Taitung County & **Hualien County **(Taiwan) - 臺湾 臺東花蓮 海岸线*
East Taiwan








by 健忘的行摄世界  on 500px








by 健忘的行摄世界  on 500px








by 健忘的行摄世界  on 500px








by 健忘的行摄世界  on 500px








by 健忘的行摄世界  on 500px








by 健忘的行摄世界  on 500px




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hong Kong Museum of Medical Sciences **Built in 1906 **(Hong Kong) - 香港醫學博物館 *
Hong Kong SAR, South China








by 小高先森的御用摄影师 on 500px








by 小高先森的御用摄影师 on 500px








by 小高先森的御用摄影师 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical Tong lau Streets in Haikou (Hainan Province) - 海南海口 骑楼老街*
Haikou City, Capital of Hainan Province, South China








by 淘淘 on 500px








by 淘淘 on 500px








by 淘淘 on 500px








by 淘淘 on 500px








by 淘淘 on 500px











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Rivers at Greater Khingan Range (Heilongjiang & Inner Mongolia) - 黑龙江内蒙 大兴安岭河流*
Daxing'anling Prefecture (Heilongjiang Province) & Hulunbuir City (Inner Mongolia), NE China








by 风萧萧 on 500px








by 风萧萧 on 500px








by 风萧萧 on 500px








by 风萧萧 on 500px



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ethnic Hani People's Rice Terraces at Yuanyang County (Yunnan Province) - 云南元阳 红河哈尼梯田*
Yuanyang County, Honghe Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China
















by 秦关汉月 on 500px








by 秦关汉月 on 500px








by 秦关汉月 on 500px








by 秦关汉月 on 500px








by 秦关汉月 on 500px











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chola Mountains (6,168 M) & Yilhun Lhatso Lake at Dêgê County (Sichuan Province) - 四川德格 雀儿山和新路海*
Dêgê County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by FOXeye on 500px








by FOXeye on 500px










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Unknown Waterfall near Yumuzhai Village at Lichuan (Hubei Province) - 湖北利川 鱼木寨 某瀑布*
Lichuan City, Enshi Prefecture, Hubei Province, Central China








by 江汉 on 500px








by 江汉 on 500px








by 江汉 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Asegou Valley at Xinlong County (Sichuan Province) - 四川新龙 阿色沟*
Xinlong County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China








by 李竹 on 500px








by 李竹 on 500px








by 李竹 on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscapes at Suburban Chongqing - 重庆市郊风景*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China








by 130****5058 on 500px








by 130****5058 on 500px








by 130****5058 on 500px








by 130****5058 on 500px








by 130****5058 on 500px














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xihoumen Bridge** at Zhoushan Archipelago (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江舟山 西堠门大桥*
Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province, East China








by TheMaxia on 500px








by TheMaxia on 500px








by TheMaxia on 500px








by TheMaxia on 500px



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Rakwa Tso** after Snow at Baxoi County (Tibet) - 西藏八宿 雪后然乌湖*
Baxoi County, Chamdo City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China








by Sylvia在流浪 on 500px








by Sylvia在流浪 on 500px












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Meili Snow Mountains (Yunnan Province) - 云南 梅里雪山*
Dêqên County, Diqing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China








by 王五的卢飞快 on 500px








by 王五的卢飞快 on 500px












​


----------

